# What I Meant



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".

My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!

But I find I am enjoying this simplification. And knitting is a part of it. Keeps me from buying too many books, going to movies for something to do, buying trivial gifts for the grandchildren, buying too much yarn before making a family member happy by finishing an existing project. 

In the "new" America I think a lot of us will find ourselves doing more and more of this. And it's not necessarily a bad thing.

My knitting group is comprised of wonderful ladies who use all kinds of fibers and don't put each other down, but in a couple of instances someone apologized for the yarn she was using as "just something from Ben Franklin." Hey, there's nothing wrong with a gorgeous $8 skein of Paton's Classic Wool! Or good acrylics, either, which can be beautiful...and my daughters, like me as a young mother, don't have time to handwash what I knit for their kids.

I have become sensitive of late to the phenomenon of commercial establishments spotting a trend, seizing and subsuming it in order to transfer money from the humble participant's pocket to theirs. I see it in the medical-industrial complex, the parenting-industrial complex, competition for pre-schools, the holiday/greeting card industry, and most egregiously, the wedding-industrial complex. What was once a sweet family event, such as Halloween or a wedding, can become a horrifying list of must-dos, standards that must be met, parties that must be thrown, people that must be impressed, money that must be spent. This has caused much sorrow and family conflict. "The Wedding" has eclipsed the marriage as the purpose of the whole affair. And too many brides are seduced by wedding glamour and being Queen for a Day into a marital situation that they ultimately find is all too ordinary, certainly boring compared with the Wedding Day. (I'll spare you the rest of my multi-page riff on the evils of the wedding industrial complex.)

This has happened to crafts and knitting. A couple of KP people said they used to quilt but it became so expensive they had to stop. Think about the origins of quilting -- it was meant to put good use to every scrap of fabric and cost nothing! I keep journals and scrapbooks but find the proliferation of overpriced "scrapbooking" products in craft stores to be offputting. I'm sure they're fun to use and "reverse snobbery" is as bad as it's opposite, and I browse those areas for inspiration, but buying "scraps" seems a contradiction in terms.

When LYS owners engage in the put-down behavior a few KP-ers described ("we don't carry THAT" one LYS-O sniffed), that's because they're more about the commerce than the craft and are, in my opinion, part of the knitting-industrial complex. Beyond the always-wrongness of being rude to customers, there's nothing wrong with being about the commerce -- like everybody else in business yarn shopowners have to make a buck, meet payroll, and get their return on investment. But those goals don't necessarily serve the interests of the individual knitter.

It's possible to avoid being caught up in the hype but it can insinuate itself into the consciousness, such as that of my knitting companions who apologize for using a very good, but not "name" wool. 

Indubitably, yarn browsing is WONDERFUL fun and yarns can be delicious. But this hobby is really more about the knitting than the materials. That is why I remind myself to "not be a yarn snob."


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

May God bless you and all your descendants for that wise attitude!
Thank you.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Bravo. You put it so well there is nothing to add.


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

Very well said. People have said to me that I was "lucky" to be able to stay home with my boys when they were little. Or that I am "lucky" to have my mortgage paid off. I reply that it is always about choices that we make, quality over quantity, etc. Thank you for saying what many of us think/live/practice and believe.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your support and attitudes.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very sensible. I am amazed at what people will stand in line for: 3 days and nights for a 2 hour concert; don't know how long for that new I phone; up at 5 AM to stand in line to get a silly toy for a kid who will forget it in 20 minutes. You forgot to mention "The Prom" complete with a fancy dinner, rented clothes and a limo. Makes you wonder what ever happened to common sense, but your essay nails it! Thanks!


----------



## maryanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Mary Margaret you are a gem. Thank you so much for stating it so well. I have so missed classic knitting with good old worsted wool. Thank you.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Really appreciate these comments.

Oh, wow, yes, the PROM, an outstanding example of consumerist excess that dwarfs and intimidates the participants! The dance event itself has shrunk to infinitesimal importance compared with the surrounding expensive accoutrements. And I'm not sure how I feel about that post-event "lockdown" either, supposedly for the kids' safety. Is it "helicopter parenting"? My own high school daughter opted out of her lockdown despite the pressure and, fortunately, came back alive.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for a very well-thought-out and sensible essay. I totally agree. Would you like to run for President? I'd certainly vote for you!
Jan


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

And children's birthday parties. Don't forget how ridiculous they have become. 

And destination weddings. 

The list is endless. I hate to think life should be as it was 40-50 years ago, but marketing has caused materialism to the extreme. 

I, too, am cutting back what I buy. I really don't need to buy yarn because I have a very large stash, although I periodically buy a few sale skeins.


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

I agree with you! Try working with juniors on the Prom. And the yearbook staff! Anybody that thinks parties for kids aren't complicated now, go online to shindigz.com and look at the birthday party options.
I am sorry to say that funerals fall victim to all of this stuff, too. Seems like sort of another kind of Prom sometimes.
You have the right idea.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

i have to agree everything is like a competition, bigger equals better?
Not likely how many of you folks remember getting a toaster or a kettle as a wedding gift?I remembering getting a set of sheets for a wedding gift.
Now brides sniff if you don't give them a bed in bag ensemble!!
I went to 2 lys one was an hour away ( I have more yarn in my stash than she had in her store)
the other 45 minutes from me had 3 shelves, 8 foot long with yarn,every thing as over 20$ a skein.I asked if she carried and Bernat or lionbrand she said " I only carry top quality yarns". I realize it must be some fancy dancey stuff but I knit for babies, and kids and shelters and using wool is rediculous as I know the time taken to wash it carefully just won't happen.
Needles to say I did,t buy anything


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

Dsynr said:


> May God bless you and all your descendants for that wise attitude!
> Thank you.


I second that!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't read the thread about yarn snobs yet, although I will. There are so many pages I wanted to 'save it' for later. But I love your well-thought-out dissertation. It does give us all so much to think about.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks folks, you made my day! 

Mary Margaret


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks folks, you made my day! 

Mary Margaret


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mary Margaret,
Do you write professionally? You should!
Kristine


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

I agree. Mary Margaret, your thoughts are VERY well put. It will do us good as a nation to think about what we are purchasing instead of thinking about how to make more money so that we can purchase whatever we think of. Our family is in that position now, as my husband and I are at the stage of life where we should be at the top of our earning potential, but the economy has decreed otherwise. We went through financial struggles earlier in life for a purpose, I just didn't think that we'd go through it all again at this time. Happily, it bothers me less now than it did in the past, and not because it is easier, but because I guess we've learned one or two things and have a different attitude towards material things. PS I do get an absolute thrill thinking about and shopping for yarn -- what is the power that these fibers have? If the smell of yarn could be bottled, I'd wear it for perfume.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

"I do get an absolute thrill thinking about and shopping for yarn -- what is the power that these fibers have? If the smell of yarn could be bottled, I'd wear it for perfume." - Aunt Vay

Isn't it the truth? Yarns are so seductive... I require such strong self-coaching to stay out of the stores!!!

I am sorry you and your husband have been stymied by the recession. Those "young married" struggles aren't fun to repeat. 

I would like to hope recent events will not only discipline Wall Street but tame the more ridiculous consumerism of Main Street, too, at least a little.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Thanks for a very well-thought-out and sensible essay. I totally agree. Would you like to run for President? I'd certainly vote for you!
> Jan


i would vote for you too!!!!!!!!!!!! you said all of that very well,congrats
nan-ma esther


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better myself! It's like you have been reading my mindddddddddd. lols


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Mary Margaret...loved your post. Yes, today people /families are not simplified enough. Just the other day my little granddaughter told me she was having a crazy hat day at school....so I thought, what could we do for that? So...I grabbed an iridescent purple Harley Hat of mine and then took the remnant of one of those frilly scarves and pinned it on the hat....CRAZY it was....her mom, my daughter took her to the Christmas tree shop and purchase a bunny hat..she wore that instead......geeze....inginuity over $$...but that seems to be the way for this new generation.....gotta keep up with the JOnes'..and yes, what ever did happen to those kiddy birthday parties ....the home parties....play pin the tail on the Donkey parties....gone baby gone.....Mary Margaret...you hit the nail on the head.....perfectly!!!!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very well spoken,wise and very true.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

Yeah!!!! Mary Margaret I want to be just like you!! I too am fed up with all the who ha that goes with what use to be the simple things in life. sigh..
But most of all I want to be like you and be self controlled and finish what I start and be self aware and know when enough is enough.. Thankyou Mary Margaret. You have made MY day!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

and mine...someone mentioned you running for the Presidential seat...I am all for it!!!!!!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Mary Margaret Well said. When my children were young we couldn't afford to go out so what a group of us parents did there were 10 couples with young children and we used to hold a barbque once a month taking it in turns to be the host. Everyone would bring their meat, drink and a plate that was suggested by the hostess, be it salad, potato salad, or dessert. This went on for years and we all enjoyed it and when the children were too old to go we would all meet up. Some of us went to shows at our RSL club usually not so often. It is the same with you are working and suddenly you stop and you have to watch the pennies again.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Very well said. I enjoyed reading your essay and explanation and agreed with what you said. There is a lot of snobbery about many 'things' or just stuff you can buy. More expensive does not always mean better. I also live a simpler life now that my husband has retired, but also through choice. I enjoy what I have, rather than yearn for more. My sons, both in their twenties, no longer cringe when I ask for tap water rather than bottled water in restaurants. If my knitting ability was as high as some people on KP I might consider more expensive yarns, but at heart I am a girl who just cannot resist a bargain. And I just love knitting!


----------



## MeShell (Jan 23, 2011)

Well said MaryMargaret! I fear some of our children and grandchildren are missing the point of life.
(from VT I noticed - where some good common sense still prevails - from ME here) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you MM for your thoughtful treatsie! I agree with the whole consumerism mindset, the "I must have the newest, best, most expensive...". I saw it with my children on occasion, but they both have learned the cost of a dollar bill since they have families, homes, bills and jobs. Neither would have worn anything from a Goodwill as teens, so they just had fewer clothes or "store brand" clothing. They now shop there or ask me to look for specific items they or the grands need, no one is offended when I bring my prizes home for them!
As far as weddings go you reflect exactly my thoughts expressed here when there was a thread about wedding gifts; money vs gifts, choosing a gift vs adhering to a registry, Thank Yous and so on.

You Go Girl! Your family is luck to have you at the helm!


----------



## CRdogmom (Apr 22, 2011)

BRAVO!!!!!!


----------



## sidecargrammie (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a quick note....simplified doesn't have to be extravagant..years ago when our Children were little, their friends had swing sets...varied expensive sets..* childlife comes in to mind*.... my husband used to be in the trash business at that time...came across an old swing set, brought it home, stripped it down to the metal and then repainted it in bicentenial colors *red white and blue ( back in 1976)... purchased new swings straps for it and voila! New swing set...recycled * when all that wasn't poplular* but had all the kids in the neighborhood having fun...... Garage sales were plentiful then....so many pieces of good quality furniture, bikes etc .....redone and just like new....someone elses junk is always someone elses' treasure..........again MM thanks for making us all rethink the old good days...


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

Well said and Bravo, my shock and awe..is..that here in Atlanta, 1000 or more people will stand in line overnight and even become a mob mentality, over buying a pair of tennis shoes! Extra police must be hired, and at one sale a little girl was brought to this chaos and almost trampled to death. Let us all rethink what is worth these kind of human actions.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My mother always knitted with acrylic yarn so that it could go through the washing machine and be abused by her 7 children (of which I am one).
So, I never even thought to look for anything else. Some of the patterns she handed down to me include one from Kmart called Holiday Classics which was their brand of acrylic yarn I believe. It has 16 designs each in 12 sizes for 5, 8, 12 and 14ply. These patterns are for the classic cardigan, sweater, vest which I have used again and again. (Really must scan these on to the computer before the book is no longer usable).
Then when my children came along, they were allergic to wool anyway, so I had to knit their school sweaters. :lol:
Knitting for charity usually means acrylics anyway so that they can be washed if needed. All my toys are knitted in acrylics at $2 a ball from the dollar shops and until I bought my Boye needles off ebay whatever needles I could buy plastic, metal from the thrift/op shops is what I used and sometimes still use every now and then.
Sue


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

thank you for your wisdom. I've long felt that the KISS (keep it simple, stupid)method of doing things was always the best.


----------



## davidsgrandma (Nov 6, 2011)

I really enjoyed reading your contribution and totally agree with what you say about so many things becoming too commerciallised. 
In Britain our Prime Minister talked about the 'Big Society' - ie people volunteering and charities doing more. He then proceeded to remove what little funding there was to support this aspect of society. There were many consequences of this action but the one that affects my area resulted in the total closure of all Youth Centres. So we are back to offering services organised by volunteers - not a bad thing but they offer their time not their money so who pays the rent for the venues and who provides the equipment? I had better stop before I develop a rant. 
I knit for charity and love doing it. Members of my craft group are of a similar mind but some struggle to fund their projects - hurray for charity shops and the generosity of others.


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for expressing so well what I have had running around in my head. I just moved to a smaller place...necessity, don't you know, and many of the things I thought were "important" become junk when there is no place to put them. Glad I found out about freecycle!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

Amen, and Amen!


----------



## JoanJ (May 19, 2011)

Great comments. My granddaughter just got selected to be a 7th grade cheerleader next year. Now this is middle school, mind you, and the cost is $500 for uniforms etc. This seems ridiculous to me, but my daughter told me that a friend of hers said that in high school it is between $800-$1,000. My heart goes out to those kids who would like to try these kinds of things but their parents simply cannot afford it.


----------



## MargaretinNorthants (Sep 24, 2011)

I have just read this and SO agree with you all. My pet "hate" is all the new "techy" stuff.............I need a mobile phone as I am the carer for my husband who has Lewy Body Dementia. OK, but I just need a phone, I do NOT require it to explore the internet, take photographs, sing or dance! Why do they have to give you all this stuff you don't need............to tempt you into buying something else you don't really want?

davidsgrandma
I am the same as you, I knit and sew for charity when I can, and enjoy it very much, but the funding of it does not come cheap. "Pound shops" are a favourite haunt of mine.

Finally, Mary Margaret..........would you like to come to the UK and be Prime Minister? When the men get into Office they seem to take leave of their senses!
Margaret


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Mary Margaret,
I am keeping and sending your entry to others. That's the best praise I could offer anyone here.

I do hope this doesn't develop into another 20 page outpouring, though.

It is important to keep things in perspective if life, including our real and imagined grievances.

Dear ladies (and gentlemen), please use what materials you decide are best for your projects and stop worrying about what other may or may not think about it. It's not important.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Nothing more to add ,good job well said.


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Well said. I was in a knitting group a while back, and one of the ladies was using an inexpensive, but lovely acrylic yarn. She was an accomplished knitter, and her project was beautiful, and affordable for her particular budget. One lady in the group remarked that she only knitted with "good" yarn. Meaning "expensive" yarn. Who is to say whether a yarn is good or not. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and perhaps in their pocketbook!


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am glad you share my views. I got a wedding gift list and nearly fainted! I want to carry on knitting but finding the cost of wool prohibitive.


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

To keep a sense of proportion I always remember that many years ago as a struggling single Mum I used to worry so much about not being able to give my daughter all the things other kids had. A very kind friend of mine helped my then seven year old daughter to make a mothers day card for me and asked what were the very best things I had ever given her or done for her were so she could put the down on the card ... The beautiful card which I have to this day started ...."thank you for all the times we have danced together in the rain". It was then that I realized that all the Barbie dolls and designer outfits were not the important things. Fortunately at 22 my lovely daughter still holds simple things to be important and is not taken in by all the latest must haves!!


----------



## vancat (Apr 9, 2011)

I am an unashamed "yarn snob", but only for myself - ie I do not buy cheap yarns, as one can buy cheap knitted goods easily.It is the fancy and exotic yarns which attract me, as garments produced in these yarns are very expensive to buy, and therefore make sense to knit up oneself. I have just finished
a beautiful silk sweater which cost £60, whereas to buy one
would cost a couple of hundred. I buy one winter and one
summer project a year, so it is not prohibitively expensive.


----------



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Well done .
If I could type I would say the exact thing .
As soon as someone can help me I will post how to recycle a old sweater .
Thanks 
Love 
Eugenia


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> I agree with everything you said.
> ...


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Another example of consumerist excess is this "doggie do-up," or putting it in other terms how much money can one spend on their pet chihuahua or yorkie? Fancy necklaces and furs in the hundreds of dollars is just a bit too much for me!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Amen!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm new enough on this site to not quite understand the acronyms but old enough to own the inevitable stash for membership  I love shopping at our local yarn shop, owned by a lovely young woman who knits constantly, and works hard to make a go of her small business in a town of 10,000 with a michaels and a walmart super-center. 

She does have a few examples of one-raised, hand spun yarn at extraordinary prices, but 95% is $4-6 a skein high quality yarn anyone would love--everything from washable wools n alpaca blends to acrylics in smashing to subtle colors. 

Numbers of knitters join up around her table to learn sock making, and whatever other skills are needed. And it's good to be around young people at my age ( 70). 

I'm happy to just go by and knit with friends, and get a " fix" for my itch.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm new enough on this site to not quite understand the acronyms but old enough to own the inevitable stash for membership  I love shopping at our local yarn shop, owned by a lovely young woman who knits constantly, and works hard to make a go of her small business in a town of 10,000 with a michaels and a walmart super-center. 

She does have a few examples of one-raised, hand spun yarn at extraordinary prices, but 95% is $4-6 a skein high quality yarn anyone would love--everything from washable wools n alpaca blends to acrylics in smashing to subtle colors. 

Numbers of knitters join up around her table to learn sock making, and whatever other skills are needed. And it's good to be around young people at my age ( 70). 

I'm happy to just go by and knit with friends, and get a " fix" for my itch.


----------



## hellothere (Sep 19, 2011)

What wonderful common sense! Thank you so much for articulating what I've been mentally fuming about for years!
Meanwhile, I prefer wool because of its feel (don't mind the handwashing, etc and some acrylics I've used are too stiff for my hands.)But to each her/his own! My mother used acrylics and made us all several spreads, afghans, and sweaters that are still being used thirty some years later! So there is much to be said about acrylics. I just, personally prefer wool or wool blends. Again, Mary Margaret thank you and consider running for president!


----------



## Hollyrn (Sep 22, 2011)

I to have decided to simplify. I bought my entire summer wardrobe at the local thrift shop for $4.00. All of the clothes are name brand. (some that I could never afford new). I remember as a child we would shop garage sales for everything. Half of my kitchen is garage sale finds. Those expensive wedding must haves that end up not being used. My wedding was simple. Rented my dress and reception at church. I am 40 and have been married 7 years. Just could not see spending a ton of money for one day. Made the flowers and decorations with family and got a bunch of stuff at the dollar shop. Sorry to be long winded but this is a topic that gets me going. So many folks my age want the best and latest things at the expense of what really matters.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I am a " child of the depression" and it seems to me that old habits are comimg back again due to the economy. I thoroughly agree with you. A good essay.


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I am a " child of the depression" and it seems to me that old habits are comimg back again due to the economy. I thoroughly agree with you. A good essay.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I meant to add that I have also bought yarn at michaels including on sale. 

Some of it is part of the stash


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

Has anyone here read 'The Tightwad Gazette'? 
The author, Amy Dacycyzn, brought up 6 children while buying an old house in Maine, restoring it and being mostly self-reliant on one salary, and later, one early pension! 
The book itself is a collection of newsletters about thrifty living, which really opened my eyes to what could be done. She took the time to organise her children's parties imaginatively, rather than fling money at them; and she had a 'store in the attic' consisting of yard-sale and thrift shop clothes buys bought in advance of need.
To anyone who wants to cut back and find the pleasures of living simply, I thoroughly recommend this book.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I absolutely agree with you. Life needs to be simpler. We do need to
buy everything. I find it most fun when I am donated wool and then have the challenge of thinking how I can use the wool most productively. Most of my knitting is for charity but if you spend so much on the wool you begin to think you could have just given the charity money because what you spend and what they get in the charity shop or sale for the goods do not equate.

I do not know about you but if I made something for myself with beautiful expensive wool I would be afraid to wear it and even more terrified to wash it. 

Thank you for saying what you really feel. This is something else that has gone awry. One has to be so careful not to offend or be pc that we are afraid to express what we feel. We should never be rude of course. However, we do mostly all live in countries where free speech (supposedly - ha ha) is still allowed.

God Bless - Janet Eastbourne UK


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

very well said, totally agree


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

I believe this is a great belief for our current times:

"Don't confuse having less with being less, having more with being more, or what you have with who you are." Noah Benshea


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Years ago Tahki made a wonderful yarn called "Chelsea Silk". A blend of wool and silk in beautiful jewel-like colors with slubs of other color interspersed throughout. It was very pricey but a joy to knit and so light it was a delight to wear. I bought every color they had that year and mourned when they discontinued the yarn. I have at least 5 cardigans and a few pullovers in that lovely stuff. If it were still available would I still buy it? You bet I would! For me and any adult I loved enough to spend that kind of money. Every stitch was a pleasure.

Now I knit for kids. Kids who don't have much, are probably homeless and never have anything brand new, let alone something special, knit for them with love. And I love the variety of acrylics and other synthetics available so I can make adorable, special, fashionable sweaters, jackets, caps and accessories for "my kids". I will never see who gets them but I make them with great pride and like to picture what each kid might look like and the pride he or she might feel having something special which, as the label states, was "knit with love by Granny Annie".

Each yarn has a use. There should be no snobbery involved. And if I had to choose between the pricey yarn which gave me so much pleasure and these wonderful inexpensive yarns that make me feel blessed because some children are gonna feel a sense of pride and maybe some mommies are gonna smile there's no question which I'd choose. Let's hear it for machine washable, machine dryable synthetics!


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I am 100% in agreement with you. Knitting is about the art not the yarn used. I love coming up with things I can make using up leftover yarn. I love getting the mill end runs because you never know what you will get and I love the price.

I too have to watch my pennies. I always shop for the bargains. I'm not caught up in all the consumerism of today. I work too hard to waste my money. I am happy and count my blessings everyday. Things dont make you happy, helping people and loving one another does.


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

You are so right! The associated new expense of previously simple things has put them out of reach for many "regular" people to enjoy. I just made an acrylic blanket as a baby gift because I knew it would be easily washable and non-itchy, as opposed to some fancy, delicate wool. It was joyfully received. You are a super writer thinking the thoughts many of us are having!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Very well said. I have been in the lys near me and the owner has her nose up so far that she could drown in a drizzle. Needles to say, I don't go there because of the rudeness and the high prices. I need something "really", I mean REALLY bad.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

No Mary Margaret - you made our day - stated so well and something we all would like to say! Thank you!



MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

MargaretinNorthants said:


> I have just read this and SO agree with you all. My pet "hate" is all the new "techy" stuff.............I need a mobile phone as I am the carer for my husband who has Lewy Body Dementia. OK, but I just need a phone, I do NOT require it to explore the internet, take photographs, sing or dance! Why do they have to give you all this stuff you don't need............to tempt you into buying something else you don't really want?
> 
> davidsgrandma
> I am the same as you, I knit and sew for charity when I can, and enjoy it very much, but the funding of it does not come cheap. "Pound shops" are a favourite haunt of mine.
> ...


Mary Margaret can come to the UK after she is pres. in US for awhile! She can straighten this Congress and cabinet out and then fix you guys!


----------



## LUVYARN (Feb 10, 2012)

you said it very well. I agree completely. I happen to be allergic to wool and since I make mostly baby things and afghans that must be easily washed I stick to the non-wools but try to find soft, smooth yarns (mostly from JoAnn)to us for my projects.


----------



## Suzinky (Jan 31, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Bravo. You put it so well there is nothing to add.


I completely agree  :thumbup:


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

I agree with everyone!
We are a small business owner-and thank all our customers for coming through our doors! No matter the amount! We have all lost track of what truely matters. Yes, its nice to have nice yarn to knit with, and top of the line needles, but using the best doesn't change the out come of the garment!


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

Mary Margaret,

I will echo the comments of many others. Very well stated and thought out. Please note that this is not solely an American phenomenon. It is rampant here in Canada as well. Overly extravagant proms for example are ridiculous enough when they occur at the end of the high school years, but more and more I see the extravagance when kids are moving from elementary school into high school. Limos, tuxedos, very pricey prom dresses, etc., etc..... 

Has anyone seen the series on TV entitled: Gypsy Weddings (or something like that) or the series Toddlers in Tiaras - both of those epitomize the riduculousness and extravagance of how far people will go. 

I knit almost exclusively with acrylics and am proud to be able to produce beautiful things for reasonable costs!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

About yarn snobs. I feel the people that own and work in the LYS ( the one I went to) are snobs. I am fairly new to NC and I was making a sweater. I needed help to figure out how to put this sweater together so I went to the LYS in Raleigh and asked if they could show me. They said I didn't buy the yarn from them so they could not help me. I bought the yarn when I was in NY. Needless to say, if they would have helped I probably would have bought something from them. I pulled the sweater out and now making a sweater I can put together. I was so disappointed and shocked that people who shared the same interest with me would NOT help me.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I like the way you think! However we're going to a wedding at the end of April. Besides a gift card to her registered store, I bought pastel chenille cotton yarns for dishcloths. I can tie up the cloths & tuck in the gift card envelope & voila. But I hesitate because of the "stigma" of being the dowdy ol' relative who knits in the corner. On the other hand she might be delighted & intrigued with something new.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

hbouchard said:


> Very well said. People have said to me that I was "lucky" to be able to stay home with my boys when they were little. Or that I am "lucky" to have my mortgage paid off. I reply that it is always about choices that we make, quality over quantity, etc. Thank you for saying what many of us think/live/practice and believe.


Choices, sometimes we make the hard choices for the good of the family and that includes our pocketbooks. Live within your means and life is so much better.


----------



## VeronicaK2P2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I know your ideas are shared by many people all over the world, however, this morning Mary Margaret, you make me proud to be a Vermonter!


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I enjoyed your clarification and wish I still had a Ben Franklin to shop in. I was a very frequent shopper for any thing craft related and otherwise.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Execellent. Enough said.


----------



## MargaretinNorthants (Sep 24, 2011)

But Stablebummom............you KNOW women can multi-task!
Margaret


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree. I live in the south and it is too hot for wools. Acrylic can be worn with comfort and thrown in the washer leaving me time to enjoy the wonders of this world. I dont hand wash my dishes and will not hand wash my clothes.


----------



## joycie3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Well said. I knit doll clothes and baby outfits and definitely will not use the higher priced yarns. These items need to be washable and dryable. The yarns look quite nice and the kids appreciate the items. What more do you need.


----------



## pianojan (Feb 20, 2012)

Well said! Bless you.


----------



## egryte (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks for expressing so beautifully the things that many of us feel. Bless you!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

As I said, on another post--"common sense" isn't really very common! Never mind the "prom"--what about elementary school graduation? My god-daughter wore a $300 strapless dress!(she was 13 at the time!)What is there to look forward to, when all this happens at such a young age?


Dcsmith77 said:


> Very sensible. I am amazed at what people will stand in line for: 3 days and nights for a 2 hour concert; don't know how long for that new I phone; up at 5 AM to stand in line to get a silly toy for a kid who will forget it in 20 minutes. You forgot to mention "The Prom" complete with a fancy dinner, rented clothes and a limo. Makes you wonder what ever happened to common sense, but your essay nails it! Thanks!


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Amen, Sister Mary Margaret!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Simple, frugal, and common sense have all started to swing back into favor lately. I can't say I dislike the trend but I've been that all my life so now I guess I'm hip, or bad, or poitically correct or whatever the newest in the know term is! Nw if we could just get the politicans to work this way..... ok ok, NOT opening that can or worms!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Many thanks for such a comprehensive essay on the subject of snob knitting. You have said things that I can no longer put into writing and I thank you so very much for that. I met a new knitter last night and we became instant friends. Knitting is that kind of craft and thank you to KP too for having such quality members as you. Wynnona


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah..but we must remember, when discussing merchants, especially small retailers. Unlike stores like Michaels and Joanns, big box stores, LYS are all trying to make a buck and feed their families and pay their bills also.

I do agree that things have gotten out of hand, but we has people have let it do so and we as people are the only ones that can make it stop! 

My daughter had a very small wedding a few years ago and we had a blast...and the world kept spinning. Her first child had her first birthday party and there was only family attending..fun times were had..thing do not have to become a circus to be enjoyed. The world will still keep spinning.

Know lets get on to the wonderful crafting of knitting and crocheting and forget about what fiber we are using to do so and enjoy. The world will still keep spinning.


----------



## niknmiasmom (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been making my quilts (simple little tied ones - I'm not good yet at the quilting lol ) out of shirts and dressed I've been buying at the Goodwill and thrift store. And I have been wondering about buying sweaters and taking them apart and using the yarn.....haven't tried that yet.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Mary Margaret; I believe you have put thoughts of many of us into words.Thank you. One way in whichthis trend to just commercialism is in wedding dresses.We used to use far more fabric..from the neck down. Some of the so-called "Wedding gowns" are from the armpit down in front and from the mid-back down in back...so much for being economical.Thanks MaryMargaret


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

Amen, Mary Margaret. Well done!!!!!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

At my googwill store there were about 7 wedding gowns. Wonder how much was spent for each gown to be worn only a few hours?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

Bubba24 said:


> About yarn snobs. I feel the people that own and work in the LYS ( the one I went to) are snobs. I am fairly new to NC and I was making a sweater. I needed help to figure out how to put this sweater together so I went to the LYS in Raleigh and asked if they could show me. They said I didn't buy the yarn from them so they could not help me. I bought the yarn when I was in NY. Needless to say, if they would have helped I probably would have bought something from them. I pulled the sweater out and now making a sweater I can put together. I was so disappointed and shocked that people who shared the same interest with me would NOT help me.


I'm sorry this happened to you. I live up in the mountains in NC and our lys has the same policy. I think they view it the same as coming in to a restaurant not ordering anything. I can understand, but it saddens me. This is not the "southern charm" I would wish to see extended to you. 
We are blessed with many groups that are very welcoming and helpful. In fact our local libraries host knitting groups, spinning groups and the local fibers guild. We have several guild members who are only here during the summer - come on up and join us.


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Ever since I overloaded my storage area with cone upon cone of "sale" yarn for my knitting machine (I have 8 large tote boxes of it in my garage), I've become a "buy it when I need it for a project" knitter. I figure I spent a lot more than I saved and, since I haven't used all of it, it sits there a guilty reminder begging to be knit into something... anything. Takes the joy out of knitting for me. I'm now hand knitting a pair of socks from yarn just purchased (on sale but only as much as I needed) and it feels right! I can afford the better yarn for a pair of socks. 

You're right. The industry has turned some into yarn snobs but others, who can afford it, are the same as you and me. If they have the cash to spend on expensive yarn, they should enjoy their good fortune. As for me, Michael's, JoAnn & WalMart will do


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

Well Said!


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Just plain Thank You!


----------



## Cindylynn (Nov 25, 2011)

Very well said! It's a shame we have to feel guilty when we don't keep up with the Joneses'.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

I love the analogy for the "wedding" expenses. I say that these people who spend gazillions of dollars on a wedding are no more married than I am who had their reception in the church basement 38 years ago. Most of these expensive weddings - the toaster outlasts the marriage.


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

Brava and amen.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mary Margaret ....hats off to you! You voiced these thoughts eloquently. ...beautifully...There is no better way to say any of it. Thank you for putting a voice to what many of us feel....


----------



## Scarlotta (Dec 2, 2011)

I used to like red heart but it is scratchy now!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

niknmiasmom said:


> I've been making my quilts (simple little tied ones - I'm not good yet at the quilting lol ) out of shirts and dressed I've been buying at the Goodwill and thrift store. And I have been wondering about buying sweaters and taking them apart and using the yarn.....haven't tried that yet.


It can be done..I've done it...it's fun!! Also have made bags and have felted some wool ones to make things with...nothing more fun to me then being creative...the simple joys..


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

What a wonderful article and how true. Nice to see someone have the ----- to say what most of us think. My mother in law was a very thrifty person even later in life when she didn't have to be. If there was a handknit sweater that had a hole in it or was no longer in use she would patiently unravel it, skein it and wash it and then reknit. How many of us would do that today! And those destination weddings are another thing that really bugs me. Two of my grandchildren have been married in a destination wedding and I could not afford to go. I really envy the families, and I have a friend whose family is like this, treats a wedding it is meant to be, a family affair with a lot of fun not some marathon party and ceremony to outdo everyone. Here's hoping I get to see one of my six grandchildren get married. Well that is my rant, I do feel better. Have a good day everyone.


----------



## 34652 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have read the posts and can't control myself....I must get my two-cents worth in....I wonder, with all this beautiful, refreshing common sense out there, why we have such idiots running our countries!? 

I lived through the 70's recession and was lucky to be young enouigh to continue working to rebuild retirement nest eggs....now I'm retired, must I return to teaching? I did put my name in for substituting and I'm 67! Poor kids!

Nothing is easy and lots of what we do and have is from making difficult choices that others think was easy. I am happy to have such a variety of yarns to choose from to make projects fit different purposes and situations. Thank you,knitters, for this support!!


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

A big loud AMEN!


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

You said it beautifully. I enjoy " house hunting" TV shows but turn off the ones who are looking fo homes with the pets or kids needing acres of yards or giant play rooms. bigger in not the only better, cozy can be more friendly. I love my cozy home and it fills all my needs and wants , vacation home, second home etc. all at the same address and we are retired and at last mortgage free. Just spouting off.


----------



## mizellie (Aug 15, 2011)

Amen to all ! It is about time we all stop being SHEEP and have minds of our own. Your grandchild will love what ever you knit and not ask about brand names. They even love what I crochet from Plarn (plastic bag yarn)!!!


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Well said, Mary Margaret!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

Kathyretired said:


> I know your ideas are shared by many people all over the world, however, this morning Mary Margaret, you make me proud to be a Vermonter!


Me too!!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Well said Mary Margaret.

I was never one extremely concerned with the Jones', although it was a consideration when I was in school.

In 1991, I was given 6 months to live. I went home, looked at everything in my apartment. I had large collections of this item and that item. I had drawers and closets filled with things I was "saving" or things that were "too good" for everyday use. I realized those items may never get used if I didn't begin using them from that day.

In 1995, I had to enter a nursing home due to health problems. That meant I had to sell everything I owned that would not fit into one side of a small room (semi-private rooms were the only ones available). It was sad to see 34 years of collecting go in a yard sale.

In 1999, I was able to leave the nursing home and return to an apartment. I had to furnish my small studio apartment and live on less than $700 a month. I shopped all the thrift stores and pawn shops. Within 3 months I had what I NEEDED to live, not what I WANTED with which to live.

What I have learned from all of this is to compare myself to myself. I no longer think anyone's grass is greener than mine. I have gratitude to still be on earth. I look back at where I have come from, what I have gone through, and where I am today.

Today, I am a 51 year old woman, living independently in my own apartment. I am legally blind and travel by wheelchair. The only new furnishings I have bought are a card table on which my computer sits, and a microwave. Everything else was given to me or was purchased at thrift stores and pawn shops in used condition. 

I spend my days crafting for my business and charity. Each day my goal is to make someone's day better and learn something new. I realize each of my days are gifts and I no longer have to have the biggest, better, most expensive anything. For me, I realize the imprint I leave behind is most important and comparing myself to others and trying to meet the expectations of others does me no good in striving to leave a legacy of good intentions. I just find that I cannot be a yarn snob when I can better another person's life by giving them an item made with simple cotton string.

Brenda


----------



## busiucarol (Dec 12, 2011)

You have put into words what a lot of us here would like to say, but didn't quite know how. Thank you. I use "THAT" yarn all the time & have received many compliments on my work. I think it's the love & caring coming through the piece that people see. I hope so.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

Always march to your own drum! Simpler is better and less stressful. I like to make a game of it. I wore a beautiful coral silk suit to one of my class reunions and it cost $1.00 from a thrift shop and no one knew the difference.
Now that is FUN!


----------



## Lovinknittin (Apr 2, 2011)

Look on this Forum for economic retirement ideas also. It's fun figuring out how to save money and very satisfying. Sometimes you even have enough money left over for things you want to do. :lol: 

I think most crafts were meant to be economical when people did not have money: e.g. sewing (definitely), knitting, crocheting, quilting (definitely), and others. Now it has gotten much too expensive. We have to devise ways to be economical. :wink:


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

I wonder ' could some of these stores be a tax write off for
someone? Just a thought.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

amen


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

You are sooooooooooooooooooo right, I am also trying to simplify my life. I wish I could have thought like this , many years ago.


----------



## Los Lunas (Sep 29, 2011)

THANK YOU, for wrapping all this common sense up neatly in a box and placing a bow on it. When I started reading your message, I was somewhat rushed. As I progressed, I couldn't stop. I interpreted your message as "stop and smell the coffee, and re-think your priorities". THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you that is a reality check for all. Knitting is all about the process not the quality of what we use.


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome commentary and thread...Makes you think...


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Completely agree Mary Margaret. Never mind President how about Prime Minister in the UK. Someone with a lot of sense. Having been a stay at home mum to 3 kids her in the UK you don't get credits for that, my government pension (without husbands contributions) is 12p per week!!! We hand out multi millions in benefits etc and yet mums who stay home, look after their own children and cost the state nothing get NOTHING. Just like everyone else we make do and mend, think it is a generation thing, when I see all the people in this throw away society it makes you want to weep. I agree about the "scrap booking" and quilting, the costs now are prohibitive. I buy yarn when it is on sale or in thrift stores, if I can find any, or the cheapest (as long as it is machine washable and soft) I can find especially for babies and young children who grow out of things so quickly. Had a cousin who used to spend £90 on a dress for her daughter when she was 18 months old, worn twice and then discarded!!!!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Extremely well stated. Thank you.

I like to give a little example how at times I deal with
Fashion "pushes". Remember IZOD? I refuse to buy anything with a logo on it. I found a little Izod Brooch (inexpensive)
and fastened it to anything I wore and not necessarily on the Chest (tough to sit on I must admit). Obviously I got a lot of remarks.
I will buy nothing that has the Designer Logo on it. I am no
Advertising Board for their expensive wear.

As to Yarn, I am all over the place. Price always enters into the scenario.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


And that sums it all up in a "nutshell" be it a "large" one

  . Well said. I agree with you. If we are not careful, we find ourselves being caught up on the merry-go-around of the latest fad and then we don't or can't get off before it is too late. For me knitting/crocheting is for the joy and relaxation of it not the competition. If I find good yarn to the touch in the "Dollar" store, you bet I am going to buy it. I most certainly have done this and then gone in the LYS and seen it for double/triple the price. These are hard times and we have to be good stewards of what God has blessed us with. As for that wedding business - don't even get me started on that. I watched a father buy a wedding dress for his daughter for $25,000.00 because she so "had to have it" and it wasn't even an "ordered in" one, she had to take it "as is". Now I ask you. What the devil is she going to do with that dress after the wedding? Frame it? Have a blessed day.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

So well said!!!!


----------



## kathleenc (Feb 18, 2012)

Where is the "Like" button for this?


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

Boy did you say it well, I look back at all the wasted money I spent over the years on my children's birthdays and Christmas's presents, not to a ridiculous degree but still more than they needed, and the Beanie Baby craze, now I am looking to donate them to the police & Fire Departments for traumitized children (at least they will go to a good cause). I am really looking at everything I buy(even food) and trying to save more for retirement. If we could only go back and get a redo. christine


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


thank you for your wordssomething to remember


----------



## Idaho (Jul 28, 2011)

Use it up,
Wear it out,
Make it do,
Do without.

Anybody on KP remember those words of wisdom from the Great Depression? They make good sense today as well. 

That said, I love soft, expensive yarns. I splurge occasionally, but realize that it's just that - a splurge. Most of the time I'm happy with good wool. Nothing fancy, but it wears well. 

Happy to be among such nice folks here.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

You've made so many good observaions, and I find that in every case you've "hit the nail on the head." Spending and lining corporate pockets is becoming the reason and focus for so many life events that began as simple ways to celebrate, basic needs and pleasurable pasttimes. 

There's no reason we can't take them back to where they came from and were meant to be. Homemade anything adds heart to special events and family gift-giving. 

I still believe most crafters are all about sharing the love of the craft and agree that the basic drive of most knitters is just to knit. I'm almost willing to bet nearly every one of us has bargain yarns in our stash. Pictures posted are proof that knitting is still largely a craft that utilizes simple basics to create lovely, useful items made and given out of love.


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautifully said. I believe you speak for many of us. 

Thanks.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well said!


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i can completely agree!! i c this in my bait shop. can u believe some1 would argue over a darned night crawler? or a leech? but yes they do, they want *designer* bait. go figure lolol
but i do always strive to give my customers only the best i can find/afford & if something's not up 2 snuff i correct that problem right away
my guys mean 2 much 2 me ... i dont have, nor will i take, the time 2 b a *worm snob* lol


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

MaryMargaret said:


> "I do get an absolute thrill thinking about and shopping for yarn -- what is the power that these fibers have? If the smell of yarn could be bottled, I'd wear it for perfume." - Aunt Vay
> 
> Isn't it the truth? Yarns are so seductive... I require such strong self-coaching to stay out of the stores!!!
> 
> ...


Your statement about 'Yarns being seductive'..So, so true.. On the south side of Indianapolis is what I call the 'yarn superstore' of LYS.. She started small, but is now located in an old furniture store building. Late in 2008 was my first foray there, having only been knitting a year. As I entered the store I stopped in amazement with an O-M-G!!!! I have never seen so much yarn in one place in my life.. She carries hanks of yarn upwards of $50 a piece.. But she also carries affordable brands. But the best thing for me is the clearance room.. It's huge!! I head straight for it and that's where I begin.. Sometimes you can find a lot of one 'style' sometimes only one skein.. Maybe enough to accent a hat or make a narrow scarf. It's Yarn Heaven for sure. Since I live so close to a large city I have access to all the usual suspects, Hobby Lobby (love ILTY) Michaels, JoAnns, Walmart, Meijer (midwest chain, grocery/assorted goods) and so on. There is a small LYS where they grow their own sheep, but also carry 'branded' yarn. And another LYS where I recently was able to find size 13 double points. There is something for everybody in this area, thank goodness.. I feel for those of you that live in remote areas. (((Hugs)))


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

MaryMargaret I agree with everything you have said....and said exceptionally well....you are a treasure.....thank you for posting...
julie


----------



## carolagregg (Nov 17, 2011)

Mary Margaret,
I so agree with you. When my daughter-in-law found out I had started knitting again, she took me to the lys near where she lives. I loved being there but it will be an occasional treat not my usual source of yarn. That day she picked up the tab for all the little notions and some yarn. I was glad I wasn't picking paying the bill. This was just about Thanksgiving time. She made the comment, I see a gift card for Mother's Day in the future. That will be nice but being with family is worth so much more.

I will say that this shop had yarn that went from about $6 up and it wasn't all wool. I agree, if something isn't washable, I don't want to give it to kids for them mom to deal with.

I didn't plan on making this so long but Mary Margaret, you hit a nerve with a lot of us. Thanks for sharing your thoughts.


----------



## mallardhen (Sep 24, 2011)

At this point I think Elizabeth Zimmerman must be rolling over.


----------



## T.Raj (Mar 5, 2012)

Commercialization and glorification of every "thing" in our society is to be blamed for all sort of addictions many people are suffering with now-a-days. Whether it is yarn, shoes, brand name cloths, cigarettes, exercise devices, diet products, the list is endless. It is true that the supply and demand chain is what keeps the economy rolling, there has to be a limit to it all. If we think of the natural life cycle, lack of moderation in exercising our options can only bring disaster. We are all aware of how one may be tempted to use shopping as a "feel better" magic wand sometimes but at the end where does it really takes us? Just food for thought...
MaryMargaret :thumbup:


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

I so enjoyed reading Mary Margaret's essay. She has hit the nail on the head. There is too much ...shall I say.... One upsmanship in the world. Everyone thinks that they need to outdo the othe person. As a mother of 4 now grown children, my kids always knew they weren't going to get the biggest or the best of anything. Now that they are adult I see much different attitudes in them. One daughter is very label snobbish but shops only sale racks and discount store, another doesn't care one way or the other, my youngest is very furgal, saving and buying wisely. Son on the other hand is somewhere in the middle. Let's get back to basics in all areas of our lives. I think we could all lighten up on what we have. Maybe, just maybe if we all start being more selective of what we buy the manufacturers will take notice and go back to simpler times.


----------



## KnottyMe (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! What more can I say.

There are some acrylic yarns made from 100% recycled plastic water bottles. What can be more worthy to purchase?


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Remember when children's birthday parties were a cake baked by Mom with candles, your cousins and/or school friends, presents that cost less than a dollar and as a real treat Kool Aid frozen in ice cube trays with a tooth pick handle. Of course Mom also knitted you a new sweater or socks. My great grand children go to Chucky Cheese with the whole class. My oldest grand daughter had two children before she could "afford" to get married. I thank God I was born in a simpler time and ALMOST rejoice to see my grandchildren being brought into it, albiet kicking and screaming about fairness. I tell them they are not promised fair only the oppotunity to contribute to the world and make the most of what they have Edith M


----------



## suep5048 (Mar 10, 2011)

Mary Margaret I love your post. I too am finding that I have to watch every dollar these days. I am fortunate to have a huge stash of both yarn and loads of fibers to make my own. When I start to daydreaming about wanting something new I just go to my stash and spin something up. I always get a unique product for little money and it satisfies my creative spirit. I agree with you, beautiful yarns come in lots of price ranges and fiber contents.
Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Well said and good thoughts to ponder.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

yup. while my girls were growing up, the hard & fast rule was:

IF U CANT WASH/DRY IT IT DOESN'T BELONG IN THIS HOUSE!!

they always got after me 4 that, but now that youngest is a mom she knows what i meant!!


----------



## gottastch (Nov 2, 2011)

Hooray for you, Mary Margaret! There is no doubt that there are countless others that feel the same way as you do. I love to go to the LYS and look at, touch and dream about using some of the beautiful, expensive yarns displayed but I, too, am on a tight budget and must be careful of my purchases. I personally knit/crochet with anything I can get my hands on...recycled plastic bags for rugs (good for camping outside the tent...sand falls right through), nylon netting (for kitchen scrubbies), cotton (for hot pads and dishcloths), Caron, Bernat, Red Heart and even what my girlfriends and I jokingly call "mystery fiber" (what a store in my area really calls "mixed acrylic fiber yarn" that is packaged and sold by the pound), wool I attempt to do a good job spinning myself, etc., etc. 

I agree, it is about the art; feeling the fiber slip between your fingers, hearing the clicky-clack of the needles and the rhythm you get into while making the stitches that calms and soothes the soul and makes some pretty darned nice finished pieces. If some want to place more emphasis on a higher-end material used, more power to them, but I believe that there is room for both ends of the spectrum - that is why the stores sell yarn at all different price points - to thankfully accommodate us all...there is a market for all of us. 

I thought of wine as another comparison...a little off the beaten track but it became an obsession of mine when my brother and I were remembering our recently departed dear mom and her sisters picking dandelions for homemade dandelion wine or making beet wine with a balloon on top of a gallon glass jug - oh what fun memories! It has since become a closet obsession of mine...to make the best quality wine I can for the lowest cost. While the making of my wine is what I consider a very "low-budget operation," my finished product has the same alcohol content (sometimes a little more) as the expensive stuff, ends up just as clear, tastes just as good (to me) and my materials end up costing WAY less for 5 gallons of wine than some people pay for one 750 ml bottle. There was the initial investment of a kit, some bottles and corks to get going but after that it is just the cost of whatever you want to use to make the wine. Again...high-end, low-end, it is the process for me and the enjoyment I get out of sharing what I make. 

ANYWAY, you all are the best and while we all don't agree all the time, I know we all are tolerant enough to enjoy our differences and maybe even learn a little something from each other along the way  I love looking at all your photos of finished pieces and even though I've been knitting for almost 50 years, I am still learning, thanks to all of you!!!

To the "Web Gods" that be, many thanks for this great website!!!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

bravo! Well put. I am "simplifying as well" and it feels great!


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Edith M, I remember those birthday parties. My children had them, too. Now, they must have a store decorated cake (remember peeling the candy "Happy Birthday" off the paper and hoping it would all come off in one piece?).

I don't understand the "can't afford to get married" thing either. They're living together (mine, too) so why not make it legal? It's the $3000 gown, $75 a plate reception and fabulous honeymoon. We had to choose between a 3-day honeymoon and a TV set. Sorry to say, the TV won out.


----------



## andipsu97 (Sep 22, 2011)

All I can say is "Well said!" Thank you for sharing.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


No Mary you made my day. Thank you all for your common sense attitudes & lifestyles. You have made my world a better space.


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

I was feeling a little down today - severe financial problems- so it was wonderful and uplifting to read MaryMargaret's philosophy, and especially to read all the comments agreeing with her.

It all reminded me that we have much to be thankful for if we clear away the clutter of false expectations and really look at what we have.

Thank you, all!


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

There was a time when my son and I could barely afford to heat our home, and since we lived on the produce we processed from the past summer we had food to eat, but my son never complained, he went to school in clean clothes and always had lunch money.Now he has 2 daughter, both with master degrees. One is assist. principal married to a high school coach, the other teaches 5th grade and beginner math at a local college. My point is, they go thru money like its water.


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

A shot in the arm that was refreshing to hear. You are a 'voice' well spoken.


----------



## nichodia (Oct 1, 2011)

I heartily agree Margaret, things have become so commercialised, I knit using whatever is cheapest in the colour I need, I have a stash of cone wool (20% wool 80% acrylic) for winter jumpers as my family feel it is warmer. I knit for practicality, my grown up sons and daughter are all too tall to get knitwear that fits in the length and the arms.

Here in the UK we have a thing called Freecycle, if I have something that I no longer need and it is still usable I put it on offer and choose who to gift it to from the replies that come in, likewise if I need anything I can post a wanted. There are some people that abuse the system but on the whole it works for me, I have gifted an arc welder and a mountain bike, I have recieved a knitting machine and a sewing machine. This seems to be taking off over here as there are more and more groups starting up in different towns..to me it is the ultimate in re-cycling, it makes you feel good too to help someone out with something you no longer use, it also makes you a lot of new friends!


----------



## thumbelina (Feb 13, 2012)

Love your comments. You put it elegantly without insulting anyone.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a wonderful article and thank you for putting a voice to what many of us feel..


----------



## Crumpy (Nov 9, 2011)

Very well said. Thanks.


----------



## lfmarigold (Oct 29, 2011)

Amen, Amen, and Amen!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for a wonderful post. I raised my daughter as a single parent (she's now 27) and well remember the toy fads and themed birthday parties. There was no way I could keep up and I didn't even try. 

My LYS owner refers to yarn from the big box stores as "ghetto yarn." I understand that the shop is her livelihood, but not everyone can afford her prices.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very well said. I wish I could put my thoughts on "paper" as well as you did. You do have a way with words Mary Margaret!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

JoanJ said:


> Great comments. My granddaughter just got selected to be a 7th grade cheerleader next year. Now this is middle school, mind you, and the cost is $500 for uniforms etc. This seems ridiculous to me, but my daughter told me that a friend of hers said that in high school it is between $800-$1,000. My heart goes out to those kids who would like to try these kinds of things but their parents simply cannot afford it.


I Agree. And when my daughter was doing these activities I noticed that the school changes the uniforms each year so that girls graduating can not sell their uniform and thus recycle them. They can't recoup some money and the new girls cannot get a bargain recycling. Why is that?


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

Ronniej said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > May God bless you and all your descendants for that wise attitude!
> ...


Me too! Thanks to you, Mary Margaret.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Very well put MM.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Here, here!!
I, too, am now living simply. Goodwill has some wonderful sweaters made of beautiful yarn. With patience and practice I unravel these, ending up with delicious yarns for knitting.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mallardhen said:


> At this point I think Elizabeth Zimmerman must be rolling over.


Think so? Well, she did live in a different time. Different place. I'd like to think her practicality would come to the surface. In today's world not everyone has the time, the energy or even the resources to "hand wash, dry flat". Some of the folks we knit for don't even have a sink OR a surface on which to "dry flat".

I bet Elizabeth would want the love of knitting to go on warming others with love and whatever materials were available. That's what I hope.


----------



## imom (Oct 25, 2011)

Funny this topic should come up today. I was in Michaels yesterday and some woman in there was going on and on about the yarn SHE uses!! Had to tell everyone in the yarn isle that she sends away to the States for her yarn and her husband won't wear anything but the best yarn she can find for him. I told her I love the Kroy sock yarn from Patons and use it all the time, it wears and washes well. Wouldn't touch it she said. I finally asked her what she was doing in Michaels and she said "slumming"! Now that is snobbery and by this time I was more than ready to leave with my stash!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Brava! 
There is a place in the world for every yarn at every price point!


----------



## Wincelot (Dec 21, 2011)

Dear Mary Margaret, Thank you for that wee slap on the wrist or behind. Suspect we all needed a dose of that thinking. Personally, and you knew and were braced for responses, I've let it all fall behind me. I used to rail about such things but you cannot change the world. People need money and others are always happy to supply it even if their bloated credit cards have caused the problems for all of us including those of us who had no hand in the bloating process. When I think I have all that energy under control, some crisis management person with credentials will suggest that all that debt should be forgiven so those poor souls can get back on their feet again. This ancient person goes into a tailspin. Thank you for supporting all of us who consider ourselves balanced and kind knitting humans. Wincealot


MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Zuida said:


> To keep a sense of proportion I always remember that many years ago as a struggling single Mum I used to worry so much about not being able to give my daughter all the things other kids had. A very kind friend of mine helped my then seven year old daughter to make a mothers day card for me and asked what were the very best things I had ever given her or done for her were so she could put the down on the card ... The beautiful card which I have to this day started ...."thank you for all the times we have danced together in the rain". It was then that I realized that all the Barbie dolls and designer outfits were not the important things. Fortunately at 22 my lovely daughter still holds simple things to be important and is not taken in by all the latest must haves!!


I must have failed as a mother! I didn't let our kids know when we were struggling financially. I just made do with what was available. They grew up in a community where consumerism reigned and always felt they were unable to compete with the other kids. So now they eat out all the time and don't appreciate homemade things. They look for the brand name on everything. My oldest son is now coming around as his boys get older. My daughter, my youngest, is the worst. Her baby has only the best of everything!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

What is "lockdown"?Haven't heard of it in Wales.Lindseymary


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


Sure puts things in perspective...thank you for reminding us why we love knitting/crocheting or what ever craft we enjoy. You have a lovely way with words.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

I havent read all the posts, but I do agree with you MaryMargaret! I do remember when getting a hand made item was worth more than a more expensive bought item and the thought counted. 

Maybe in a weird way, this recession/depression whatever is a good thing... We all have to think about our real values and what is the most important to us. Great post and thanks!


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

In some communities parents would organize a post-prom event in a space such as a gym or health club with music and activities so the kids on prom night could continue to be together having fun, but without alcohol and with supervision. They'd change into casual clothes and stay all night, parents picking them up next morning.

It was a well-meant response to the drinking and driving (and sex) that sometimes goes on with some kids after the dance on prom night.

It's a "lockdown" because when the kid enters the venue they're not allowed to leave.


----------



## bbknits (Nov 1, 2011)

Would you run for President? Please?!!!!! Thanks so much for putting it all so beautifully.

Barb


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Discovered this wonderful thread only moments ago from a dear KP friend via PM. Haven't had time to read a whole lot of it yet, but *WOW!* what marvelous common sense I have read so far!!

Don't know yet, so I'll have to ask. . . Has anyone yet mentioned the idolatry we see in today's sports? The billions of dollars spent in that avenue, much of which could house the homeless and feed the hungry? Please understand, I'm not insinuating that the wealth of others should be redistributed. But I am saying that *the choices we make individually determine how wealthy foolish enterprises become.*


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

nichodia said:


> I heartily agree Margaret, things have become so commercialised, I knit using whatever is cheapest in the colour I need, I have a stash of cone wool (20% wool 80% acrylic) for winter jumpers as my family feel it is warmer. I knit for practicality, my grown up sons and daughter are all too tall to get knitwear that fits in the length and the arms.
> 
> Here in the UK we have a thing called Freecycle, if I have something that I no longer need and it is still usable I put it on offer and choose who to gift it to from the replies that come in, likewise if I need anything I can post a wanted. There are some people that abuse the system but on the whole it works for me, I have gifted an arc welder and a mountain bike, I have recieved a knitting machine and a sewing machine. This seems to be taking off over here as there are more and more groups starting up in different towns..to me it is the ultimate in re-cycling, it makes you feel good too to help someone out with something you no longer use, it also makes you a lot of new friends!


I live in the S.F. Bay Area and belong to a few local Freecycle groups too. I've given away and received many useful things. Sometimes I wonder if the downturn in the economy is because people have discovered this gem of an institution. It helps save our environment, and as everyone knows, "One man's garbage is another man's treasure."

Mary Margarent, you hit the nail on the head! You don't have to spend a lot of money on yarn to create beautiful things. I've been living frugally all my life out of necessity. I get so many compliments on my 41-year old car (1971 MGB). I'm still driving it every day. It's the only one I've ever owned. I paid $4k for it new. Let's see ... that comes to $97.56 per year. Not bad! We don't have a Wal-Mart where I live. However, I found one only a block from my place of work in Pleasanton, CA. I visited it the other day, and to my great surprise, they have some very nice and extremely inexpensive yarn in there. (Lion Brand "Tweedy Stripes" - very pretty!) I'm sure I'll be buying some when my other projects are finished. And their sewing patterns are all 75 cents each!


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with jumbleburt - will you please Run For President! I think we all, plus lots of others, would vote for you. We need someone with good common sense at the helm of our country. I know, no political talk, but you've hit the nail squarely on the head. Thank you. Please send us more of your thoughts - and please don't hide that talent. Your words express my feelings exactly except I can't say it like you do. :thumbup:


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Granny Goode: "the choices we make individually determine how wealthy foolish enterprises become."

You said it the most succinctly of all!!!

Thanks!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Zuida said:


> To keep a sense of proportion I always remember that many years ago as a struggling single Mum I used to worry so much about not being able to give my daughter all the things other kids had. A very kind friend of mine helped my then seven year old daughter to make a mothers day card for me and asked what were the very best things I had ever given her or done for her were so she could put the down on the card ... The beautiful card which I have to this day started ...."thank you for all the times we have danced together in the rain". It was then that I realized that all the Barbie dolls and designer outfits were not the important things. Fortunately at 22 my lovely daughter still holds simple things to be important and is not taken in by all the latest must haves!!


Beautiful ...


----------



## diddum (Aug 3, 2011)

You go, Girl!! 

We only have one dedicated yarn store here in Whitehorse and I can't afford ANY of the yarns they carry. $20/skein (or more) is just rediculous when I want to knit a sweater that requires 8 or more skeins. 

The other issue, as some of you have noted, is the washability of items that are being given as gifts. I can remember being so disappointed when I would go to great effort to knit something for a niece or nephew only to have my sister put it into the washing machine and turn it into doll's clothing. I don't blame the sister, just my own lack of foresight.

The only place I can buy acrylic yarns up here is Walmart and their selection is not always that great. They seem to have cut down on their sewing and craft section.


----------



## WaTUsi74 (Feb 16, 2012)

Thank you,You sure made my day. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, so nice to hear other people feel the same way I do about the over hyped demands on keeping up with the Joneses. My kids birthday parties were simple - so simple that I'd call some other mothers during nap time and ask them to send their kids over for birthday cake and balloons about 3:00. This way they didn't have time to run out for gifts for a 2 or 3 year old who didn't need another toy anyway. My 70th birthday party was Pollo Loco's (a fast food Mexican take out that caters)- did that so no one had to cook for 25 - 30 people what with new babies and all - and it was inexpensive. Same for our 50th coming up in August. Just keep it simple - some friends and family - simple sandwiches and a cake. Gotta have cake!
As for "lock-down" parties after prom and grad night, I kind of like that idea if only to stop the renting of hotel suites and partying like the kids were 30 vs. 17-19. What are those parents thinking anyway! Prom night and alcohol pretty much equals Spring babies for many girls - or worse, drunk dead kids (and I didn't mean dead drunk) wrapped around trees or light poles in smashed cars.


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

I couldn't agree with you more!
Keep on keeping on!
With great admiration,
Tat


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

MaryMargaret-I don't think anyone could have said any better what so many of us feel. Thank you for stating it with such eloquence and grace.


----------



## kangaroo (May 20, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


Mary Margaret,i think you are a true gem :thumbup: i am one of ten of my mothers children,we NEVER had a lot of money but MUM was a always sewing,knitting,always making clothes for her kiddies,pulling older knits apart and knitting up something new,everything was recycled in our home,nothing was tossed away,every bit of clothing we wore [even undergarments] and she taught me a wonderful way of life [WASTE NOT ..WANT NOT] i still buy a bit of the good stuff,but i still love the acrylics. :wink: YOU are a wondrewomen :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## grammatat (Jun 8, 2011)

Grammi Tony;

You too are on the same page I'm on. 
For years our big family and friend gatherings to celebrate landmark birthdays and anniversaries has been a week long camp-out. 
No one is the host and therefore no one is responsible for all the meals.
We collaborate on the celebration meal, always scheduled on one of the weekends so those who can't be there for the whole time can make it for a day or two.
Two years ago we had a big gathering at a campground at a nearby lake and celebrated my husband's 80th, my sister's 70th, our youngest son's 40th and our 50th wedding anniversary - not one of which fell on the designated party date! But we had a wonderful time! All 7 of our kids were there, some of the grands (we have 21) and one little great grand (we had 8 at the time) to represent all living generations.
So relaxed and fun!
Tat


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Ginnybee1 said:


> Edith M, I remember those birthday parties. My children had them, too. Now, they must have a store decorated cake (remember peeling the candy "Happy Birthday" off the paper and hoping it would all come off in one piece?).
> 
> I don't understand the "can't afford to get married" thing either. They're living together (mine, too) so why not make it legal? It's the $3000 gown, $75 a plate reception and fabulous honeymoon. We had to choose between a 3-day honeymoon and a TV set. Sorry to say, the TV won out.


We got the three day honeymoon in southern Indiana (1972).. His parents gave us a color TV for our gift. My parents were still watching a black and white TV at their house.. Kids today have no idea!


----------



## Deanne (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was growing up my parents didn't have a lot of money to throw around and the one Chbristmas gift from Santa that I remember was a basy wetums doll (do any of you remember it, rubber, give it a bottle of water and she soaks through the other end)? Mom took an apple basket with the handle, knit a skirt and hood and lined it with knitting, knit bedding and a pillow and a knit wardrobe for my dolly. My very favourite gift from Santa. WE didn't raise our kids receiving humungous gifts but still one turned out having to have everything and the best. Go figure.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

I totally agree with you , as I have aged and now retired I know what its like to be on a limited income ,there are so many things take precedence over what I want and I've learned that I don't walk around with a placard on my back saying how much the wool costs to make this sweater , afghan , mittens or scarf, I know I can easily sub with a gigantic ball of yarn from Walmart and none are the wiser , any good designer should be able to recommed a sustitute for the average person when paying 65 dollars for yarn to make a sweater becomes ridiculous! I have made sweaters from those huge balls (14.99) and they looked as good as the expensive yarn ...the days of making things to save money has gone by the wayside , how sad this is and now we are saddled with yarn that costs an arm and a leg ...what ever happened to common sense in this world is far beyond me , I'm sure it went out the window with our language and morals!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

enjoyed reading from you MaryMargaret so many wonderful points brought up!


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Hear! Hear! Well said.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


Hooray for that, you made mine!!


----------



## Gilian (Dec 11, 2011)

You said it all in a nutshell. That was great. Going back to the WW2, I can remember my Aunt going around second hand stores etc, finding sweater and taking them to pieces, cutting into 3 inch lengths and making mats and yes big carpets foor the floors, they were pretty neat as I am sure they were the original "shag" carpets.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> mallardhen said:
> 
> 
> > At this point I think Elizabeth Zimmerman must be rolling over.
> ...


AMEN.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

joeysomma said:


> hbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Very well said. People have said to me that I was "lucky" to be able to stay home with my boys when they were little. Or that I am "lucky" to have my mortgage paid off. I reply that it is always about choices that we make, quality over quantity, etc. Thank you for saying what many of us think/live/practice and believe.
> ...


How true this is. It always seems the more you make, the more you spend. I heard on a talk show last week that people called in and said they could not make a living on a salary of $150,000! I almost ran off the road. It's those items and things we choose to buy and probably could get along without! Not every child in the house needs an IPhone, IPad, XBox 360 etc. I'm glad our kids are grown and we don't have to spend that sort of money on these types of items. If they want them, they can go buy their own.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mary Margaret, I applaud you, both for your attitude and your eloquent expression! Bravissima! I couldn't have said it better, so I won't even try :thumbup:


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

I just posted your remarks on my FB page and began by saying that I wanted to share some wise counsel from someone named Mary Margaret who belongs to the same on-line knitting group as I do. I also said it was food for thought even if you are not a knitter. I'm eager to see the responses that come in.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Laele (Feb 13, 2011)

Forgive me for copying someone's Avatar, but I think it's apropos.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Well said, have a great day.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Dear Companions in Knitting and Life:

How wonderful to see written evidence that so many people have passionate opinions similar to mine!!

Thank you for your wonderful feedback, everyone. I appreciate it more than you know. 

Let's keep the faith and live by our principles. No social change in history ever happened without ordinary folks resisting the status quo when they encountered a harmful societal norm in the course of their ordinary lives, and did so even when it would be easier to just go along, and especially when just keeping body and soul together consumes most personal resources. It's my definition of heroism.

As for my way with words, my answer is always -- "years of practice." I was/am a journalist and nurse professionally. 

My mother raised 3 kids in the hot, humid, non-air-conditioned southern US in the era of ironing -- endless basketsful of "sprinkled" balled cotton shirts and dresses waiting for the mom to break her back and sweat through the ironing of them. One day she said, "I've found out how to get the ironing done. Just stand there and iron." Now and then her spoiled teenager, me, would iron something, less expertly, and express admiration for her skill. She would answer, "Years of practice."

One day I was whining about not having my best friend Katie's enviable wardrobe, and my mother slapped me in the face -- the only time she ever did that -- and said, "You just think about Mary Alice!" Mary Alice lived with her single mom in a tarpaper shack down the road and had one dress and no shoes. We played together picking muscadines. And she wasn't the only one. There was a whole family of children who rode my school bus for 10 years who had not a shoe among them.

My dad came from a poor Depression-era Oklahoma farm family and a kind mentor gave him $10 for books and clothes to replace his overalls, and told him to go to college, which dad knew nothing about. He did go to college and said he "ate Post Toasties" for 4 years. He became a gifted chemical engineer and industrial designer/innovator and civic leader, and good earner, and lovingly raised 3 kids with the number one goal of getting them through college. Which he did.

As an adult I've resented the prototypical Bible Belt church in which I was raised with what I now consider wrongheaded dogma. But one of those early lessons stayed with me -- sticking by your principles. Probably more importantly, my dad taught us -- every night at the dinner table -- to believe our own thoughtful conclusions rather than "experts."

These kinds of people are my heroes. I'm grateful to have been raised that way and to have lived long enough to emerge on the other side of the profession my parents enabled me to enjoy, with enough health and brains intact to knit sweaters and bunnies for my priceless grandchildren, who, innocent and unspoiled at 4 y/o, are thrilled with a little blue cotton-stuffed bunny because "Baba" made it.

Your comments -- "Run for President" and "Stand for Prime Minister" -- just thrilled me and give me the smile of the century. But the truth is, one need not be president or prime minister to make a difference. Conversely, the presidents and prime ministers must rely on us, the ordinary citizens, to make change. I think, in their bones, most knitters know this.

Thank you, and KP, for a fabulous experience.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

Well said! Someone with common sense (that seems to have met an early demise with a lot of people). My mother and grandmother recycled before it was politically correct to do so and I do try to continue with it. My daughters (now 31, 29 and almost 26) had birthday parties with one child asking for her party bag before she was right in the house! Manners are another loss for many people. It used to be that a child or man would have given up their seat on a bus to a lady or older person but not now. Please Mary Margaret when you are done in the US please consider the UK too!!!! please please please???


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Mary Margaret, thank you for your well-stated thoughts. It certainly has touched a chord in many. We didn't have a lot of money when my children were young, and I sewed a LOT, and haunted children's used-clothing stores. It bothers me to see young parents now just buying, buying, buying and not really thinking anything of it. It's odd that this has come up just now, as recently I've been looking at my "stashes" like my yarn, but also the food in the cupboards and in the freezer and deciding to use up what I have before stocking up on more, even if it IS on sale. I love a bargain and they're sometimes hard to pass up, but that's what I'm trying to do. Thanks again for the boost!


----------



## chorbanxx (Mar 8, 2012)

You so aptly put into words what others also have tried to live by. Thank you so very, very much.
Chorbanxx


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Well said! I am anxious to read all the replies as well. I do remember when a wedding registry was a suggestion and not a mandate and the prices went from low to high!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Idaho said:


> Use it up,
> Wear it out,
> Make it do,
> Do without.
> ...


I remember those words well - LOL - & have lived by them all my life. I tried to raise my kids with that mindset, also, & did a pretty good job of it, since both are frugal & raised their families to be frugal also. We shop thrift stores, & yard sales first - when the kids were little I told them we were going on a "treasure hunt" when we went to thrift stores/yard sales & they loved it - I have a lot of great grandkids now & they love to "treasure hunt" too - even the teenagers. One of my 2yr old ggdtrs came to visit yesterday - she had a beautiful "new shirt on & when I complimented her on it she told me it was a treasure. My gdtr just smiled. Before I retired, I "stashed" a lot of yarn & fabric because after I retired I wouldn't have the extra $$ to buy - used that stash for years - then for health reasons had to move in with my daughter. I didn't have the room to bring all my stash, so I donated it to nursing homes in my area - they were happy to have it. Something I am not really frugal on though are my "tools". I really want the best I can afford there - I still shop for best price, but won't compromise quality. 
It is amazing how little we actually need & how much some of us want.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

Your statement about 'Yarns being seductive'..So, so true.. On the south side of Indianapolis is what I call the 'yarn superstore' of LYS.. <snip>

Exactly where in Indy is this store. It might be worth a side trip the next time I have to be there for a Dr. appt.

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

very well said Mary Margaret!


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mary Margaret, Common sense rules your life as well as mine. When I first started knitting, I took to heart the advice of the snobs. Then I met a elderly woman at a wool festival and she was knitting with acrylic yarn. I was shocked! She explained the hats and scarfs were for tenant farmers who would just throw them in with the regular laundry. Use the product to fit the need. "Would you put a filet in a stew pot?" Her comment has always stuck with me. Your comment about the wedding also struck an accord. Invited to a wedding in the Polish countryside. At midnight they removed the brides veil, put on her [a babooshka, [scarf], an apron, and handed her a broom. She and her husband then were escorted from the festivities to begin their lives together. Reality check!


----------



## Germangirl (Mar 15, 2012)

oleganny said:


> ................................
> It is amazing how little we actually need & how much some of us want.
> 
> hugs
> Shirley in Indiana


That's so true!
Sometimes I watch myself....wishing to get this or that and when I think about it seriously ...it's not neccessary at all :roll:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I vote MaryMargaret for president! She WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!! You have my support and the support of many others.


----------



## mysterywriter (Sep 27, 2011)

That's a great "editorial" on our craft. Thanks for the voice of reason.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Well said, Mary Margaret. I could not agree more.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

Just want to add something here. I owned a yarn shop, I did not have expensive yarn but I carried good yarn that cost a little bit more than Ben Franklin and Shopko yarn. My slogan was: Get your help where you get your yarn. Many times I had people come for help and lessons and expected me to be free with my advice and time but they bought the yarn somewhere else. I was not a snob, just wanted enough to pay the rent and bills. I didn't make any money but I had a lot of "friends". Yes, I helped them but put in my 2 cents worth saying they would have a better product with my yarn and I got to charging a dollar for advice for people I did not even know. Talk is cheap, many say, but when it is your living, your expertise is not for free giving. 


Carol J.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Very wlll said, MaryMargaret. Your statement certainly reflects my thoughts and opinions!!


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Well said Mary Margaret. I grew up on a small farm in Iowa. I certainly didn't have everything I wanted, but had everything I needed and I tried to raise my girls the same way. My life took on a whole new meaning when my husband was killed in a car accident when my oldest daughter was 2 and I was pregnant with my second. We did without a lot of things, but yet we had wonderful family and friends and always had the things we needed. It is hard to watch shows like House Hunters on HGTV and hear the young couples say "that kitchen is outdated, I can't live with that." They have evidently been raised differently than I was and will probably do the same thing to their kids. Some people are in for a big shock when faced with some hard times. I am now retired and still living within my means because that is what I have to do. My grandma always told me I had "common sense" and that I should hang on to it so I guess that is what I have done. Oh, another thing that really bugs me is all the money being spent by our politicians. What a waste when you think of all the things that money could do. When someone is so wealthy they are remodeling their house and putting in an elevator for their cars!!!!!! That doesn't even make sense to me. Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

And now after reading Mary Margaret's posting and the replies I am thinking about what I have that I can recycle. Cut some fabric yarn from pieces of my mom's clothing (she passed away last year)? Knit some nice pieces from Mom's clothing? Make some t-shirt yarn from worn out but sentimental t-shirts? MM, you have given us much food for thought.


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

Bravo!, MaryMargaret


----------



## debunk (Jul 25, 2011)

Bravo!, MaryMargaret


----------



## Anniet (Mar 17, 2012)

I heartily agree too! It's the same here in the UK, thankfully my family have the sense to lead a simple life with what they can afford. I am guilty of buying far too much yarn because I can't resist it but I enjoy the cheaper ones, I love a bargain and the finished product looks just as good.
Xx


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit because it relaxes me and gives me the satisfaction of starting to create something and actually bringing the project to fruition. I never apologize for the yarn I use. I only hope that those for whom I make things realize the love I put into each knit piece. My great nephew has a backpack full of hats I have made. He takes them to school and shares them with his friends who don't have an old aunt who knits for them. He wouldn't care if they were made of swamp grass, as long as they are soft and warm.

Sometimes I do splurge on really "good" yarn; I'm not a really accomplished knitter so I make simple patterns using "good" yarn.

I agree that there is way too much commercialism today. I can remember my grandmother making me a quilt and having the fun of pointing out the garments that had been used to make the squares. I have a sister who is a master recycler--she can look at something and turn it into a useful or beautiful (or useful and beautiful) thing.

You spoke well and I hope we all take your words to heart.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

I have not read all 15 pages, but I agree whole-heartedly with what has been said. I sometimes wish I could be a yarn snob and afford the more expensive yarns, but than I realize that It would take a lot of pride out of my finished product if I could not improvise with what I have. Thanks for sharing your thoughts for all of us to respond.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I agree, work with what you can afford.
I usually use Red Heart yarn for everything that I 
make. I do a lot of charity work and they want the
acrylic yarn.
I would go to the high end stores if they had what 
I wanted. I would save for it if I had to.
If they had a book, pattern, tools, yarn that I wanted to 
work with. 
I have paid $20 to $30 for a book that had had
just one pattern that I wanted in it.
I'm not a yarn snob. I work with what I can afford.
I know a lot of people that want me to make high end
things. But, they are unwilling to pay for the price of Red Heart
yarn. They want me to make it for less than the cost 
of the yarn.
Some ladies wanted me to make frilly scarfs that they saw for
$25. I'm sure that I could make them for a lot less.
But, I am also sure that they would want me to make them
for under $5. So, I didn't even attempt making them.
I have made afghans for people that wanted them for $5 or less
over the cost of the yarn. They don't want to pay any more.
That is Red Heart yarn on sale. If I used anything else,
I would be paying a lot more for the yarn than they
were willing to pay for the afghans.
I finally decided that next time, I will give them a hook and the
pattern and tell them to make it themselves. That is,
after they pay for the hook and the pattern.
So many people don't realize what it cost or how many hours
it takes to make the things that we do.
My wife and I used to make macramé plant hangers.
$7 for material and people would not pay more than $5
for them. We didn't sell any.
We made them for ourselves and friends.
I also agree with the statement, that yarn shops are there
to make money and their time is money. You shouldn't
expect them to waste their time if you didn't make a purchase
from them. In a sense that, you go there with your
project and expect them to help you out with it.
Especially if everything you have was bought elsewhere.
That should be instructors fees. They too have bills to pay .
Dick


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Ronniej said:


> Dsynr said:
> 
> 
> > May God bless you and all your descendants for that wise attitude!
> ...


Me too!! Well said!


----------



## knit-crochet-is-me (Jul 12, 2011)

MM, you hit the nail on the head!!! My daughter is getting married in Alnwick (pronounced annick??!!)UK in a Castle. After going all over San Francisco, CA looking for a Mother-of-the-bride dress. I regressed to making it myself. My daughter went to a designer sitting. I refuse to pay $5K for a dress to be worn only 1 day. I could not find anything that looked good on my body, or the amount of money being dropped on these dresses priced $500 or more. Yup the wedding complex IS very complex. Thank you for bringing it up in words. It will be fun doing my own embellishments. 

Ramona


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

that's terrible. A group should go up before your board and demand a change!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I haven't read the thread about yarn snobs yet, although I will. There are so many pages I wanted to 'save it' for later. But I love your well-thought-out dissertation. It does give us all so much to think about.


Read the ENTIRE "yarn snobs" thread???? Be sure to set aside the whole day! :-o


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

I am refering to the school uniforms


----------



## Vambhi (Dec 19, 2011)

Mary Margaret, what wonderful wisdom. Imagine what our world could be like if we put loving relationships ahead of our "image" and materialism. What would happen if more people recognized that all the things we accumulate can distract us from being authentic human beings.
Valerie


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

being retired there is less money for the yarn i truly like but i can make things just as well with red heart from walmart or someof this type of store and even do check out salvation army stores sometimes they have yarn never know where one will find some. if i was a garage sale person i would look there also. as from a higher end store and its a lot closer walmart saves me on gas, and no matter what we make people usually like it. i mostly do prayer shawls now day can watch tv and knit at the same time. to bad i can use the computer and knit i would get a lot of knitting done. good discussion .


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for stating it so well. Even funerals are in that list; can't die without fanfare! My "man friend" was kept alive while his daughter with power of attorney paid for all of his relatives to come and watch when they pulled the plug from his respirator and the put on a funeral that he paid for himself.


----------



## Lulabelle (Aug 23, 2011)

I totally agree with you. I used to make all my own work clothes and when my daughter came along all of hers. Now it is much more expensive to make your own clothes. I find everything has gone up in price and for less value. When we were first married no one had extra money to go out, we would get together at someone's house and each bring something to share. We put together 1,000 piece puzzles or played pick-up-sticks or just pushed the furniture back and danced. Young people today do not know how to dance. It was fun and great exercize. My granddaughter had her prom last year. She worked part time at a local convience store to pay for it over $1,000.00
All of her pictures had her boy friend in them and they broke up 2 months later. I was so upset she could have used that money for college but the peer pressure was too great not to do what she did. I know a couple who told all of their relative their kids don't need a lot of toys and opened a college fund and told them they could put money in it towards their education. I wish more of the young people would do that. When I was small back in the late 40's early 50's we didn't have much but Oh our imaginations took us places and we did things. That is what is sad today's children are so busy going from one thing to another they don't have time to be children nor do they have quiet time anymore to just sit and think and use their imaginations without music blaring or video games. I shudder to think of this next generation how they will cope. Just my thoughts Lynn


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> Thanks for a wonderful post. I raised my daughter as a single parent (she's now 27) and well remember the toy fads and themed birthday parties. There was no way I could keep up and I didn't even try.
> 
> My LYS owner refers to yarn from the big box stores as "ghetto yarn." I understand that the shop is her livelihood, but not everyone can afford her prices.


Now THAT's a snob! A really insensitive snob!


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm a beginning knitter and I'm having a hard time figuring out which yarn to use. I'm taking an online class and she lists Lana Grossa Binario (50% cotton, 45% rayon, 5% Polyamide) in the materials, as well as Lana Grossa Rotunda (100%) nylon. I couldn't find anything similar at Joann's where I shop (with a coupon of course) and when I asked for help they did not know what I could substitute. I couldn't even find yarn with similar composition online.

I want to know what type of yarn is similar in weight that would work for this shirt.

I get hot easily and am not really a sweater wearer, so if anyone can help me at all with suggestions of what type and weight of yarn to purchase, I will appreciate it.

I also joined a local knit group and have already ran into some who knit only with "natural" or alpaca or whatever and would "never" use acrylic. I think there are yarn snobs just like there are quilt snobs. 

I belong to a quilt group where some only buy from Local Quilt Stores or famous makers online. I have found nice fabric and inferior fabric at LQS and at Joann's, so I think some of it has to do with bragging rights -- being able to afford the "good stuff", and I totally don't agree with that.

It reminds me of electronics, most are all made in the same country, sometimes in the same factory with the same parts. (The same is true of some sewing machines.) They just stick different brands on them and charge 3x as much for some brands.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> Just want to add something here. I owned a yarn shop, I did not have expensive yarn but I carried good yarn that cost a little bit more than Ben Franklin and Shopko yarn. My slogan was: Get your help where you get your yarn. Many times I had people come for help and lessons and expected me to be free with my advice and time but they bought the yarn somewhere else. I was not a snob, just wanted enough to pay the rent and bills. I didn't make any money but I had a lot of "friends". Yes, I helped them but put in my 2 cents worth saying they would have a better product with my yarn and I got to charging a dollar for advice for people I did not even know. Talk is cheap, many say, but when it is your living, your expertise is not for free giving.
> 
> Carol J.


I can certainly understand where you're coming from. I hope those people you helped appreciated your help and became customers. I'm a singer and have run into people who think singers should do it free of charge "because they like to sing". Florists like to work with flowers, too....but are they expected to give them away? (Well, actually, the same people who think you should help with their knitting and musicians should not charge...yeah, I guess those people would expect the same thing from the florists. It takes all kinds to make a world but we don't need quite so many of that kind, do we?


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cas50-If you ever need help finding a good substitute yarn, go to Yarndex.com. It's free and you can enter in yarn weights, gauge, content, etc and it will list similar yarns for you. It's a really good reference website.


----------



## barbara.kacer (Mar 21, 2011)

That's beyond being a snob. Culturally incompetent maybe?


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. You have said it in the best possible way.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Bravo. You put it so well there is nothing to add.


I "TOTALLY" agree. Beautiful and practical.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the link! I'll check it out now.

Lana Grossa did not come up in the search, and there is not a option to type in the blend I referred to.

I just want to know what type of yarn would be similar, or what weight worsted, or whatever -- like I said, I'm new to all this, so I don't have a clue.



denisejh said:


> Cas50-If you ever need help finding a good substitute yarn, go to Yarndex.com. It's free and you can enter in yarn weights, gauge, content, etc and it will list similar yarns for you. It's a really good reference website.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Mary Margatet: I'm not refuting anything you say here. I agree with most of it. However, I'd just like to point out that a LYS is foremost a business, and in that sense, often more comparable to a boutique or upscale specialty store than a craft store, department store, discount or wholesaler. They carry yarns that you can't get at those places, and considerations of space aside, they cannot compete with the stores who buy in huge quantities, exponentially more than any lys, ever. Add to that the predatory (and unethical in a humanitarian sense), practices of Walmart, where they regularly sell products offered at local stores and competing chains, at a loss. Obviously they do this to rustle customers, effectively drive the competition out of business. 

This is only a small sample of the many reasons that your LYS offers the merchandise they do, and why they don't offer more economical or commonly available products. Who would buy those products there when they can get them at half the price or less at Walmart, Joann, Michaels, etc.? The business plan l is influenced by what their target customer would want to buy there. Simply put, the LYS cultivates a certain cachet, for practical as well as more specialized reasons. 
For many of us, buying there would be a splurge or extravagance; like buying clothing or accessories at Hermes, Prada, KRenee , Take6, Bendels, or even Bloomingdales /Niemans and the like. If you went to any of those places and inquired about an ordinary or conservative brand like Lily Pulitzer, Ashro, Eileen Fisher, Studio1, etc you're clearly in the wrong place, and sales people who work on commission are really hungry these days: If they have an unwarranted sense of superiority/ no manners, you'd probably get blown off at any one of those places. 

Years ago I asked a sales girl in Prada the price of a necklace, and she didn't even acknowledge that I'd spoken to her. I turned to another idle girl and I was more or less politely informed that if I had to ask, I couldn't afford it. Maybe not, but who had appointed her as the arbiter of customer worthiness? I was annoyed at "the rudeness and condescension of the "sales girls" (my intentional insult to the exalted "associates"), and demanded to know why I wasn't accorded the common courtesy of generally accepted practice of politesse or deference to the customer. 
So much for that: I was just curious anyway, as I had made one very like it and sold at a craft fair the previous summer. . .

I'm not implying that your (or any), LYS is or should be seen as in that league (well, maybe a couple in Paris), but most LYSs I have been to distinguish themselves and attract customers by striving to offer desirable merchandise of high to exceptional quality, which is not locally available elsewhere. There's nothing wrong with looking. And, anyone may find something they have to have, even if its just a small purchase. 

I love to shop in boutiques. There was a time when I had a shop in the village, and before that I sold some of my work in Bendels. However, I never went there or to high-priced boutiques with an intention of making a purchase, though occasionally i did. 
So it is when I shop or browse at a LYS. BTW: there aren't any within 50 miles of me now. I pop into any I come across in my travels. As with "my" fabric store (best mom & pop I've ever seen outside NYC), they're all gone today. There just wasn't enough business once the chain stores offered some similar merchandise. Don't knock your shop's air of exclusivity. Its the niche they have carved out for themselves, and in the end, its just business. Survival is a compelling concern to small businesses everywhere. How your shop is different from places that sell less expensive yarns is what makes them special or worthwhile. 

Still, there's no excuse for rudeness from any shop keeper toward any customer (well maybe a known shoplifter). You really can't judge a book by its cover, with the possible exception of someone who smells like a junkie or is dirty or in such disarray as to be homeless. My value is quality over quantity in work and special occasion attire, but I wear levis gap and Calvin Klein jeans. Recently I got an almost new pair of each for a total of under $10 at the thrift store. I could buy a lot of nice yarn with what I saved there, right?

In the end, you can chalk it up to breeding, and I don't mean economic status of the parents. I was raised in a place where "new money" was a slur, though not having $ at all didn't mean you were a bad person. We were "house poor", but the area schools were outstanding, and I and all my siblings were on the "good list" in most parents' books. As far as I can see, it boiled down to the fact that we were polite and had good table manners. My point here is that a business that wants to attract a more discerning customer, their demeanor should demonstrate that they respect and treat all visitors to their shop as worthy of their respect. 

Add to that the current trend of valuing "luxury" items to the point where the term is meaningless. What is commonly identified ad luxury today may well be comparatively luxurious to what's offered in the megastore, but would have been labeled as "quality" or upscale before the proliferation of counterfeit goods became so pervasive. And then there are the counterfeit goods or knock-offs. Who would see a bag as having status based on quality and cost, if its impossible to detect a counterfeit? 

In the end, no small business can succeed in direct competition with chain stores, and the chains struggle to compete with megastores like Walmart, which i see as intent on achieving world retail domination at any cost; but that's just me. 

If a shop wants my business, they have to treat me with courtesy and respect. If they don't, I give them the benefit of the doubt when I tell them what they did wrong. If I do return, and its a repeat experience, I'll never go back. After all, its not personal; its just Business.

On another level, when a big business treats me in an unethical manner, I'm likely to inform anyone & everyone. When I was wronged by an auto dealer who refused to repair the body damage that occurred while the vehicle was in the shop for a service, I got magnetic sign that said "This truck is no longer maintained by _______ motors. Please ask me why!" When the dealer heard about it, he was very upset, said it was slander. When i pointed out that I hadn't said anything explicit, he took another track. You cannot imagine the amount of sucking up that ensued. Eventually I took off the sign, and accepted the inadequate compensation, but nobody in my family ever bought another vehicle there. IMO. the grievance was unforgivable.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Ginnybee1 said:


> Edith M, I remember those birthday parties. My children had them, too. Now, they must have a store decorated cake (remember peeling the candy "Happy Birthday" off the paper and hoping it would all come off in one piece?).
> 
> I don't understand the "can't afford to get married" thing either. They're living together (mine, too) so why not make it legal? It's the $3000 gown, $75 a plate reception and fabulous honeymoon. We had to choose between a 3-day honeymoon and a TV set. Sorry to say, the TV won out.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

"Can't afford to get married" really means "Can't afford a wedding that will cost us $20,000 or more!!" It's amazing to me that this is one industry where costs have continued to skyrocket during tough economic times.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


when I grow up, I want to be as wise as you!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My daughter had a Betsy Wetsy that did the same. I made her a bed out of a Quaker oatmeal box. I saved the lid for the headboard and cut the rest in half lengthwise. The cut off section was glued to the bottom of the bed and became the base. Bedding was sewn from castoff clothing. Edith M


Deanne said:


> When I was growing up my parents didn't have a lot of money to throw around and the one Chbristmas gift from Santa that I remember was a basy wetums doll (do any of you remember it, rubber, give it a bottle of water and she soaks through the other end)? Mom took an apple basket with the handle, knit a skirt and hood and lined it with knitting, knit bedding and a pillow and a knit wardrobe for my dolly. My very favourite gift from Santa. WE didn't raise our kids receiving humungous gifts but still one turned out having to have everything and the best. Go figure.


----------



## sillysylvia (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW IS RIGHT, YOUR A VERY TALENTED PERSON YOUR WRITING IS SUPERB, AND EVERYTHING YOU SAY IS TO THE POINT AND SO TRUE. THANKS FOR MAKING US ACRYLIC YARN USERS FEEL OKAY ABOUT USING WHAT WE CAN AFFORD,


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i have never considered caring re: what i use in any of my crafting as far as what other ppl think. i use what the project NEEDS 2 make it as good as i can. whether its a hand craft or when i did stone work. it's the end product that matters most


----------



## vchase (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for stating this issue so eloquently! It is not the cost of the material, but the love and time we give with each homemade item.

Virginia Chase


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I vote MaryMargaret for president! She WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE!!!! You have my support and the support of many others.


My support, also.


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

Mary Margaret, where is the original 'knitting mantra' that caused you to write this? I have read all 17 pages, enjoying them, but no one else asked. I have not read all the postings in the last few days (don't always have time to read as much as I want) and think the other posting would be worth reading.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Redann: 

What a lively riff! You make excellent points. I think we all love LYShops (at least those with savvy owners). And many of us fear Wal-Mart. 

My point is that a knitter shouldn't feel unworthy of her/his craft just because she can't afford high-priced yarn, when in fact, the opposite is true.

You said, "My point here is that a business that wants to attract a more discerning customer, their demeanor should demonstrate that they respect and treat all visitors to their shop as worthy of their respect."

I couldn't agree more. 

Any shop is commerce by definition. Commerce is not intrinsically bad by any stretch of the imagination. And commerce comes in all stripes, prices occur at all strata. Nobody goes into business just in order to serve people's needs. That would be a contradiction in terms. One would think it's of course good business to be nice to customers -- but maybe the rudeness to "proles" is part of the cachet on Rodeo Drive, who knows? 

You know what? Retail businesses used to be pretty universally rude to customers. Many have shaped up because customers taught them better.

There will always be poor people, and there will always be rich, and there will always be businesses to cater to well heeled segments of society, and that seems to me quite acceptable.

What disturbs me is the undeniable success of overwhelming mass marketing campaigns now possible through mass media that are directed at society as a whole to rachet up the ante on the simplest and most sacred of human activities, co-opt them and turn them inside out. That's when marketing becomes, to me, obscene.

It becomes HARD WORK to resist wrongheaded ideas, such as that a wedding dress must be strapless, when that style flatters few brides. Many 20 year olds, heads turned by the glamour, aren't mature enough to choose a dress objectively, especially when stores are stocked to the gills with the pricey half-dresses.

It's just like selling Froot Loops to toddlers on Saturday morning cartoons.

A hugely expensive wedding may be a reasonable option for people who truly can afford it. What is to me evil is that the wedding industrial complex encourages kids to wring money out of their families..."If they care about you they'll come up with the dough so you don't have to be embarrassed in front of your friends." The wedding "guidebooks" tell a couple their first task is to go to the parents and make them cough up a figure they'll pay for the wedding. A family event becomes not about love or marriage but how much profit can be transferred to wedding vendors.

In my post I applied that thinking to the increasingly popular crafting world and it of course it applies to many other parts of life.

It's so much easier to adopt the attitudes skillfully and ubiquitously promoted by mass marketers than to step back and look at matters objectively.

Marketeers COUNT on our being complacent rather than clearsighted -- as you did with the garage who thought they could just say no and you would go away.


----------



## Dreamfli (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you so much for your wisdom. My DH and I have upsized incredibly. We used to live in a Peterbilt, now we live in a RV. We do have a big shop but it is full of his stuff, lol, my office has my sewing machine, my knitting when I am in it (old garden shed neighbor gave us) I use the yarn from Wal-Mart and Big Lots, yes its cheap to others but to me it is expensive. But I really make beautiful things with it, so I don't care if its not a 30 dollar ball of yarn I am using. Plus I am allergic to Wool.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Carol J. said:


> Just want to add something here. I owned a yarn shop, I did not have expensive yarn but I carried good yarn that cost a little bit more than Ben Franklin and Shopko yarn. My slogan was: Get your help where you get your yarn. Many times I had people come for help and lessons and expected me to be free with my advice and time but they bought the yarn somewhere else. I was not a snob, just wanted enough to pay the rent and bills. I didn't make any money but I had a lot of "friends". Yes, I helped them but put in my 2 cents worth saying they would have a better product with my yarn and I got to charging a dollar for advice for people I did not even know. Talk is cheap, many say, but when it is your living, your expertise is not for free giving.
> 
> Carol J.


Well stated, Carol. Not all yarn shop owners are created equal. God bless you for helping others hone their skills alongside your own, until you reached the point where you HAD to charge others for assistance. Kudos, Kiddo.

:thumbup:


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

i know you were looking for some sort of a comparison chart that identifies really similar yarns, but I am not aware of anything like that, and it would be really hard to keep such a reference current. 
However, patterns on the Ravely site have suggestions from other users that identify substitutions they have successfully used in place of the yarns specified in a pattern. If you do a search for patterns using your yarn, and on the pattern page you will a details tab at the top, a tab called yarn ideas. If you click on that it will show you what yarns people have used in the past for making that particular project. You might have to poke around, but you can find information.Plus, there's a forum. 
You can see an example of this here : 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-white---schneewittchen
This pattern calls for comparable yarns to Lana Grossa Binario, which are identified as Lana Grossa Bingo Solid, Lana Grossa Teddy, Lang Yarns Opal, Lana Grossa Gnocch.

Also, and possibly helpful in the long run is this page:

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/search#page=1&view=posts&query=yarns%20to%20substitute%20&sort=recent

Here is a site where you just click the plus sign beside each yarn the yarn you want to substitute and you'll get a selection of Elan yarns based on weight, gauge, fiber content etc. 
http://www.elann.com/Commerce.web/product_yarn_finder.aspx?firstletter=L

If you don't, here are some other pages that offer relevant information about substituting yarns.
http://www.howtodothings.com/hobbies/how-to-substitute-yarns

http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/secure-html/onlineec/instructionalArticle.asp?iaid=6



CAS50 said:


> I'm a beginning knitter and I'm having a hard time figuring out which yarn to use. I'm taking an online class and she lists Lana Grossa Binario (50% cotton, 45% rayon, 5% Polyamide) in the materials, as well as Lana Grossa Rotunda (100%) nylon. I couldn't find anything similar at Joann's where I shop (with a coupon of course) and when I asked for help they did not know what I could substitute. I couldn't even find yarn with similar composition online.
> 
> I want to know what type of yarn is similar in weight that would work for this shirt.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Knitterbee said:
"Mary Margaret, where is the original 'knitting mantra' that caused you to write this?"

If only I could find it!!!

I think I was just saying I was coming back to knitting after an absence and I enumerated the ways it was helping me, then stated "My personal Knitting Mantra is..."

Directed toward myself, it started "Don't be a Yarn Snob" because I love nice yarns as much as anybody else, but don't want to overlook the nice ones that are also affordable and readily available. And I meant this with a grain of salt!

Maybe the rest was along the lines of Enjoy the Process. Finish your Projects. (Unless they tun out to be unpleasant. Then it becomes Ditch the Bad Projects.) Ease Up on the Stash Building. Don't Count the Hours Spent. Make Sure You're Having Fun. 

I said I keep several projects going, of several levels of difficulty. Switching among them keeps me fresh.

Stuff like that. Nothing of Great Portent. And shared, but not aimed at anyone else.

If I go into a LYS for help, which I did twice recently (PLUG: Lee of The Knitting Studio in Montpelier VT, is great, has great stuff, helped me a lot), I pre-empt a potential putdown by saying "I'm not a yarn snob, and this cute sweater is made with Canadiana but having trouble with the neck..." And I always buy something...a pattern or needles to show appreciation and also because I can use them, and they're more affordable than a sweater's worth of alpaca that may or may not be right for a project I impulsively thought up right there in the store.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Not to mention that single filing separately is more advantageous tax-wise. I would never have gotten married if my husband hadn't needed a green card. We were friends for more than a dozen years before and after 23 years, we're still together, but every year at tax time I get pissed off.



Homeshppr said:


> "Can't afford to get married" really means "Can't afford a wedding that will cost us $20,000 or more!!" It's amazing to me that this is one industry where costs have continued to skyrocket during tough economic times.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Redann -- every year at tax time I get pissed off. 

me, too, when I was married!


----------



## mrsstayawake (Nov 23, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Redann:
> 
> It becomes HARD WORK to resist wrongheaded ideas, such as that a wedding dress must be strapless, when that style flatters few brides. Many 20 year olds, heads turned by the glamour, aren't mature enough to choose a dress objectively, especially when stores are stocked to the gills with the pricey half-dresses.
> 
> What people seem to have forgotten is that a bride wears white to show virginity and that (as when I got married 60 years ago!) the arms, shoulders and bosom are covered to show modesty. Ah, well. Perhaps the present fashion tells us something after all!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

MaryMargaret, I applaud you for your words. God Bless your attitude. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

DITTO


missylam said:


> MaryMargaret, I applaud you for your words. God Bless your attitude. ;-) :thumbup:


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

rose haft said:


> I like the way you think! However we're going to a wedding at the end of April. Besides a gift card to her registered store, I bought pastel chenille cotton yarns for dishcloths. I can tie up the cloths & tuck in the gift card envelope & voila. But I hesitate because of the "stigma" of being the dowdy ol' relative who knits in the corner. On the other hand she might be delighted & intrigued with something new.


You are giving something from your heart. If others don't understand then that is their problem. You could put in a note telling her how many hours you spent thinking about her while making one-of-a-kind special gifts just for her. If other relatives or friends read that, they should be jealous, not judging you. Give her the gift you want to! :thumbup:


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Excellent writings!.....I'm always trying to recycle stuff,especially clothing and accessories rather than throw them out and ,you're right most of our fibre crafts started out of necessity!...the need to make something warm and/or practical out of WHAT WAS AVAILABLE....I too find it a little odd when we spend a lot of money to make something that was just invented from using scraps e.t.c. like,e.g. quilting,as you mentioned.......my son knew a lady who used to cut the good material out of older items and sew them together just in the random sizes that they were...they were still pretty,but more than that,I felt such a respect for the items (quilts/blankets,e.t.c ),and the lady..AND so did my son!
I re=make old jewellry,re-use old denim,re-use pictures on old clothing.....it.s much cheaper and feels really good to do these things......nice to meet you,keep up the good work,and you're right...the world will have to go back to this and is a little...we all will have to become a little less blaze about resources and the planet.cheers


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Loved everything you wrote b/c it is so very true!!!!!


----------



## Sheeplady (Jan 3, 2012)

And you made ours. Thank you. I remembered a saying my friend told me that was popular during WWW11 "Use it up, wear it out, make it do." Here's a really cool site. http://www.squidoo.com/make-do-and-mend-from-the-1940s


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

Years ago I read a Rosamunde Pilcher book that started at the close of WWII and carried through the years after.. Her books are usually set in England and this particular one gave what I thought must've been an accurate feel for what the continued rationing must have been like for the English. It went on for many more years than I ever dreamed. The problem with us, is that we don't really know anymore what true sacrifice is. Most of us only think we know what hunger is .. I don't make much money, but I have a roof over my head and a car in my driveway.. I have a prepaid cell, and do have an old laptop. I'm watching a DVD movie on a small LCD TV that is only a year old. I know where my next meal is coming from and I can afford to feed my little dog.. I think I'm doing okay. I have everything I need..

Funny thing.. I was composing my reply and didn't see it was going to follow the Make Do and Mend post.. GMTA!! :thumbup:


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CAS50-I went to Yarndex and found both _maybe you typo'd). The Rotanda was discontinued in Fall 2006 (143 yds, 50g worsted weight, 18 sts=4" on US7/8, machine wash cool and dry flat, MSRP=$7.95). The Binario is still being produced (110 yds, 50g, worsted weight, 17 sts=4" on US7/8/9, machine wash and dry flat, MSRP=$10.80). The Lana Grossa yarn is distributed by Muench Yarns. With the fiber content and all the gauge info, you should be able to find a substitute. Good luck!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

you can get some wonderful bargins at op shops


----------



## BellaNB (May 19, 2011)

I want to come and visit you. Better yet will you adopt me?

Linda



illusionsbydonna said:


> MaryMargaret said:
> 
> 
> > "I do get an absolute thrill thinking about and shopping for yarn -- what is the power that these fibers have? If the smell of yarn could be bottled, I'd wear it for perfume." - Aunt Vay
> ...


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

Etbit said:


> Loved everything you wrote b/c it is so very true!!!!!


Amen,Amen and Amen to all of you
we should proud that we can take a little and make alot,i've streched a pound of ground meat and fed a dozen people, ripped apart old skirts and made quilts 4 the needy, including myself, do you rember when we had to have 3 yards of fabric in a skirt?
reuse
redo
recyle
save money and the planet


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

I don't know if it's just my age (68 years young, retired teacher) but having a simpler life keeps working itself into my thoughts, and I find myself acting upon it.


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

MaryMargaret, I think you just about said it all as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## NJG (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes, I remember the 3 yard skirt. I made those for myself while in high school.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

CAS50-Don't sweat it! You can go yarn hunting online or just write down the info I gave you about both yarns and take it with you when you go to Michaels, Joanne's, or your LYS. Plan to spend time reading the ball bands (which I love to do. Is that really weird? You can learn so much from them!). Compare the info for the Lana Grossa yarns with the info on the ball bands. You know you need to look at worsted weight and find yarn that has a gauge that's close to the Lana Grossa yarns (As long as you find an aproximate you're ok. You match up the gauge by adjusting the needle size. You definitely want to make a gauge swatch before you start your project). You want to find a yarn that is at least somewhat similar to the content of the Lana Grossa yarns as the pattern designer had a certain yarn in mind when designing the patternand you want to use a yarn that will give you a similar hand and drape. Sounds kind of crazy, doesn't it. It's really not. The more experience you get, the easier it is to deal with all the questions and doubt. Substituting yarns is actually an easy thing to do.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The American economy is a "consumer" economy. Captialism has turned into an Oligarchy. If Amercia wants to grow and expand, it is necessary for consumers to "buy." If everyone stopped buying than there would be a worse Depression than that of 1929.
America is the major economic center of the world despite our borrowing money from China and other countries. The dollar is the most stable currency in the world. A country can not operate as a common household does.
Actually, there should not be a term "yarn snob" on a knitting forum. What does it matter if someone only buys yarn from a LYS, or if someone only uses RedHeart? Knitting is the topic, not about trying to outdo what other people own in their stash.


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Mary Margaret--Thanks for your wise and sensible writing--I so agree--I graduated from school in 1949 and made most of our clothes. I loved the plaid taffetta skirt mother made for my graduation ceremony as I was Salutatorian and that was a NEW fancy skirt--She also made gowns -wedding dress etc and etc. Maybe some of you relate to this?? Our high school girls would make socks and we put angora tops to wear w/ loafers for our bobby sox!! No snobs there and we had such fun.
One of the KPers talked of being told how 'lucky' she was---That gets to me as I was told so often that I was lucky to have good sons thru their teens--My response was IIt's not luck it's hard work--luck didn't enter into it.But that's how some people look at life--Just my opinion!!Thanks for your post and letting me vent with you---Now I need to sew on quilts we are giving our youth making their confirmation this Spring--Say Quilts and everyone looks at me but it's for the youth and what it means to them---


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

I too agree with all that is being said. In the words of my wise sister-in-law, "If I have to dust it, I don't want it". Collect memories, not stuff. Thank you MaryMargaret for your thoughts.


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

the words you used are so correct. we live in a dispossable society and one mans trash is another mans treasure. who are we to judge on what a person can afford to purchase. be it a lot or a little , wool or acrylic- its what one chooses and is happy with. yes! i have a stash and its all marked for things to be turned into to. and am looking forward to doing them.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I have a friend who tends to be critical of others. She was born with a silver spoon in her mouth, a live-in maid in her house and kinda wants people to know it. I once said to her, *"Louise, life is a lot more fun when you don't try to keep score."

*Name changed to protect the innocent. Me.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly with what has been written, and the other positive about recycling and reusing and thinking about how we spend out money and on what, is that the battered and dying planet will be better off. I am not an environmental warrior, but the damage can no longer be ignored. We have all had a really good time and created a monster for the next few generations to clean up.


----------



## Beppy (Feb 11, 2011)

Mary Margaret,
I agree with everything that you said. I didn't want a big wedding. I felt like any money we had would go to better use setting up our home together. We have been married over 30 years now. As for yarn, my Mother made all kinds of afghans when we were young out of "cheap" yarn. We cherish each of them now. In fact, she recently gave me a red, white and blue granny square afghan that she made in 1976. I love it!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Mary Margaret--one of the things I really like about this incredibly huge KP community is that conversations like this reinforce a set of humanistic values. It is true our society has been almost totally subsumed by the corporate mentality with the destruction of the concept of the 'common good.' In creating this mentality of consumerism, competition, and individualism (different from individuality), ethical values have been destroyed and an everyone-for-himself by-any-means-possible attitude has been substituted. Thus, we find ourselves faced with the condescension often experienced by people. 

Knitting as a collective experience is really proving to be Chicken Soup for the Collective Soul.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Tamarque:

It has certainly been a chicken soup for My soul. Thanks so much for responding.


----------



## mollyb (Mar 29, 2012)

I commend you for your clear thinking and sensible writing. This is my first post, but have been hiding for several months. I love the animals, that boxer in England is beautiful. The cats are so sweet to look at, as are the flowers. This is a super forum and I have learned so much. Thanks all.


----------



## lorraine927 (Feb 17, 2011)

you put my feelings into words so well. knitting and crocheting for grankids and charities is so much fun and worthwhile.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Well put MaryMargaret,
Hubby has always been frugal..I was more freespending on children growing up..although I always ruled with common sense taught to me from a frugal maternal grandmother ..she raised 5 children during the depression and taught me so very much about using it up or making due...
These valuable lessons have carried US through our retirement years out of necessity.
I do not feel deprived or wanting for much..as I have all any woman would ever want...a loving marriage.
Yes we have had financial challenges over the past decade...with no health insurance..however our faith and frugality has carried us through.
We own our home, car ...saved and scrimped to have this paid off..
We are blessed in so many ways.

Hugs and God Bless all,

Camilla


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

Sheeplady said:


> And you made ours. Thank you. I remembered a saying my friend told me that was popular during WWW11 "Use it up, wear it out, make it do." Here's a really cool site. http://www.squidoo.com/make-do-and-mend-from-the-1940s


Great website! I saved it on my Favorites Bar and can't wait to gobble it up. Thanks so much for posting the link. As an armchair historian and professional genealogist in years past, I really appreciate learning about what our forebears did in their efforts to cope with economic privation. The original saying, in the US anyway, is *"Use it up, wear it out. Make it do, or do without."*

From time to time my Grandpa Baker used to say, "Things are tough all over." He and Grandma raised five children during the Great Depression, and he worked as a sheet metal worker in Sacramento for the Southern Pacific Railroad. He spent twelve years 'attending' LaSalle Correspondence School of Law out of Illinois, passed the California Bar on his first try, the first applicant from a correspondence school to ever do so in California, and eventually became a judge on the California bench.

Both of my parents were WWII veterans, Grandpa served in the Coast Guard out of San Francisco, and all my uncles were combat veterans. Oh, I guess all of us could go on and on about the legacy of thrift we inherited from our parents and grandparents, no matter where we hail from. Point is, we are busy re-learning some very important lessons they learned firsthand and passed on to us, their kidlets.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

LOL. I do love your post. It amazes me how some topics just get legs of thier own and go on for pages. You just never whose button you are going to push!! LOL


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

well said. but the yarn IS part of knitting - the choosing of the pattern and yarn to fit the person to receive/wear the item is also part of knitting. knitters create thrive


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mary Margaret, thanks for stating the obvious so well. I agree 100%.


----------



## Annielourn (Sep 21, 2011)

Well said Mary Margaret. Thanks for a great post!


----------



## Joy Hoffmann (Oct 23, 2011)

here here you have hit the nail on it head. I agree with you totally. Joy


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

Mary Margaret - you're so right! About snobbism: I think if a person is a snob, it's not just about the yarn she uses, it's about using the "right" things and probably befriending the "right" people too. Truly, if you enjoy a yarn, do you really care where you bought it?
And about knitters: It's a bit disconcerting to have read so many stories about unfriendly shopkeepers at knitting stores. I guess I've just been lucky, but every new yarn shop I go into reinforces my belief that all knitters are really good people, always willing to give a little help, or suggest something more appropriate, etc. I remarked to an acquaintance on the tennis court the other day, that unlike many tennis players, who tend to be highly exclusive, regarding with whom they play and who is good enough for their game, I'd never met an unkind knitter. And my friend replied, "that's because it's not competitive." So, I'm really disappointed that many of you have written about yarn snobs and unhelpful knit shop owners.

As for how all the celebrations in our lives have pirrhouetted out of control, I just hope that there is a natural and finite end to this madness and we will gradually return to the days when Sweet 16 parties will be held at home (mine was) and you don't need to brag to your neighbor about your latest trip - and of course be answered "been there, done that." Let's start a LESS IS MORE movement! I love this forum. So much more than yarn passes through these pages!
Billie


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sure many have change shopping at food stores. I look at a choice of meat and move on down the line to the less expensive cuts that provide more meals. I come from a long line of wonderful cooks that pinch every penny. Mother made many meals from scratch. Had lots of ox tail soup. Too bad the younger generations have lost out on learning how to cook. I see at the local senior center classes are provided free for anyone needing to learn how to cook with....beans, veggies, potatoes, rice, etc. This food type is donated but so many do not take because they are at a loss on how to cook. My son learned using a slow cooker. He always had guys stopping in to see whats in the pot. New brides dont want cook books or crock pots!!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> Im sure many have change shopping at food stores. I look at a choice of meat and move on down the line to the less expensive cuts that provide more meals. I come from a long line of wonderful cooks that pinch every penny. Mother made many meals from scratch. Had lots of ox tail soup. Too bad the younger generations have lost out on learning how to cook. I see at the local senior center classes are provided free for anyone needing to learn how to cook with....beans, veggies, potatoes, rice, etc. This food type is donated but so many do not take because they are at a loss on how to cook. My son learned using a slow cooker. He always had guys stopping in to see whats in the pot. New brides dont want cook books or crock pots!!


Back in the '70's and '80s, pounds and pounds of (real)butter, cheese, and beans were found in trash cans all over cities in California the first of the month when the govt subsidies were parceled out. The recipients didn't know or didn't want to know what to do with them. Butter and cheese!!!!! What do you need to know about using butter or cheese?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Thanks for a very well-thought-out and sensible essay. I totally agree. Would you like to run for President? I'd certainly vote for you!
> Jan


There is nothing left to say. Ditto, what Jan said!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I live in rural Montana (some say I'm on the back side of the moon; locals say we are not at the end of the world but you can see it from here). There is practically nothing to buy here but simple groceries, hay, ranch or sheep dogs, saddles, guns, and cattle. If you need a pickup truck, you can get one 20 miles away. Maybe the guys try to impress each other with their dogs, saddles, guns, and cattle, but otherwise, we are "all about" freedom from pretense. It is one of Montana's chief charms. Weddings are often held in the yard of the ranch, with the barbecue coals already glowing a few dozen feet away. As a pastor, I have oonducted dozens of funerals and never have I encountered anything done, said, or bought to impress anyone. At one funeral, the coffin was conveyed to the cemetery in the back of the family's pickup truck. At another, the coffin was moved to the cemetery on a hay wagon pulled by work horses, with the grandchildren of the deceased sitting on the edge of the wagon (nobody fell off). Nearly every day I give thanks that I live in a place where things and people are real, free of pretense, free of pressure to buy, buy, buy. My theory is that the mere conditions of life here are so rigorous that nobody has time or energy to try to impress people. It is a blessing.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i grew up w/ *what will the neighbors think?!!?*
mom is now 84 this July & FINALLY figured it out ... THE NEIGHBORS DON'T CARE!! hahaha
my line has been, *clean up ur own back yard b4 u worry re: mine*


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

OH MY!!! The government inspectors should of put those kids in jail for riding on the edge of the wagon. I cant stand why some rule maker needs to get into ordinary living. But...you see every day some new law to protect us...no wonder the younger generations have no common sense.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

fumble fingers working


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i grew up riding on edge of wagons, on top of stacked bales of hay, back of pick ups .. we farmed & never had a mishap. thats the way it is w/farm life


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Lady, everything you said is RIGHT ON. Too many of us think (without really thinking) that we HAVE TO keep up with what we're told is required if we're to be respected. You sang my song!

And you write rather well, too, I must say.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

We have a fantastic site in Australia called Simple Savings. If you want inspiration check this site out, I have joined (3 years or so ago) and they have fantastic tips, incentives, etc. They advocate all things money saving and it has a lot of fun things to do for nothing or close to it to help make the end of those tight budgets meet. they also have a monthly newletter. I highly recommend a visit to this site.


----------



## sunnybutterfly (May 15, 2011)

Sorry, address is www.simplesavings.com.au


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Very well written, thankyou :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

How right you are, things are much the same in the uk, need to keep a lid on the spending


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

I think I have a frugal, Scottish soul.I hate to see useful items put out for the garbage, or just thrown away. I actually collect broken umbrellas, and use the nylon canopy material to make tote bags, and to line bibs for handicapped people.The material is free, and I'm keeping the fabric out of landfill.Does anyone have an idea how to use the frames?


lovehomemade said:


> Excellent writings!.....I'm always trying to recycle stuff,especially clothing and accessories rather than throw them out and ,you're right most of our fibre crafts started out of necessity!...the need to make something warm and/or practical out of WHAT WAS AVAILABLE....I too find it a little odd when we spend a lot of money to make something that was just invented from using scraps e.t.c. like,e.g. quilting,as you mentioned.......my son knew a lady who used to cut the good material out of older items and sew them together just in the random sizes that they were...they were still pretty,but more than that,I felt such a respect for the items (quilts/blankets,e.t.c ),and the lady..AND so did my son!
> I re=make old jewellry,re-use old denim,re-use pictures on old clothing.....it.s much cheaper and feels really good to do these things......nice to meet you,keep up the good work,and you're right...the world will have to go back to this and is a little...we all will have to become a little less blaze about resources and the planet.cheers


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

Bravo! Well said. If more of us could adopt that attitude, the purveyors of yarn snobbery would quickly sing another tune.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i once opened the frame, used fishing line & hung things from the ends of the ribs 4 a wind chime


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

What a wonderful article, and I intend to print your thoughts and post it where I can turn to and read whenever I want to go on a spree. You are so right! You are a very smart and insightful lady. Thank you.


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> I am the author of the "knitting mantra" beginning with "don't be a yarn snob." I shared it with KP because KP is all about sharing, but my admonitions are really directed at myself. I think that is what's implied by "mantra".
> 
> My recent finances have nudged me into living more simply, being more frugal, looking hard at every dollar I spend, and avoidance of buying things I may not use, such as skein upon skein of yarn that may just sit there in my stash or become a UFO because the project was less fun in its execution than in its shopping-for. See, I know myself!!
> 
> ...


Thank you well stated.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

alucalind said:


> I havent read all the posts, but I do agree with you MaryMargaret! I do remember when getting a hand made item was worth more than a more expensive bought item and the thought counted.
> 
> Maybe in a weird way, this recession/depression whatever is a good thing... We all have to think about our real values and what is the most important to us. Great post and thanks!


I agree with you on this. A "Reality Check" is always a good thing!


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Are you a published writer? If not, you might think of starting!! You said everything so well and I thank you.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Oleganny......the yarn shop mentioned in Indy is Mass Ave Knit Shop...862 Virginia Ave.....Indianapolis....317.638.1833.....it's just south of the downtown area in Fountain Square area......notice that it is NOT on Mass ave.....a very popular shopping area near downtown Indy.....call and ask them for directions, which they can give better than I can.....you won't be dissappointed...
julie


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Redann..... I must weigh in on something you said.....you implied that a customer might be blown off by a commissioned salesperson at an Eileen Fisher shop.......first, the sales staff at Eileen Fisher does NOT work on commission....second, you would NEVER be blown off in a Eileen Fisher shop!!!!!!! You will get respect and genuine help at Eileen Fisher.....I have no connection with this company except as a customer.....a very, very,very happy customer.....have you seen their sales!!?
julie


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Redann..... I must weigh in on something you said.....you implied that a customer might be blown off by a commissioned salesperson at an Eileen Fisher shop.......first, the sales staff at Eileen Fisher does NOT work on commission....second, you would NEVER be blown off in a Eileen Fisher shop!!!!!!! You will get respect and genuine help at Eileen Fisher.....I have no connection with this company except as a customer.....a very, very,very happy customer.....have you seen their sales!!?
> julie


Thank you....I do not work there either and nothing to gain...but whats with dogging a LYS...now to me, thats a yarn snob!


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

I love seeing bits of old sewing repurposed into art. Same goes for "orphan" (i.e. practice, demo, etc.) quilt blocks. Or even pretty printed fabric stretched over a foam core (find these at craft store). Let us know what you create.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Colorado knits said:


> And children's birthday parties. Don't forget how ridiculous they have become.
> 
> And destination weddings.
> 
> ...


Yes, what is it with the destination weddings. My granddaughter chose to get married in Bali. OK, only a three hour flight and it is actually cheaper to holiday in Bali than it is to holiday anywhere else locally, but it still cost approximately $1,000 for the airfair and hotel room and the food. Costs me extra because I am just me therefore cannot share a room. I do not have a significant other and all the other guests, or at least those I knew, came in pairs.
Many people could not afford to go, they honestly could not afford the cost. Lucky for me my son, the girl's father, has a very high paid public service position and he paid for my airline ticket plus hotel booking, all I had to pay for were the meals, passport, visa's and share the costs involved if we went touring. Thankfully, it is so cheap to eat out in Bali and such a wonderful selection of places to eat and menus. Travelling in Bali is so cheap, you can grab a blue bird or hire a driver with a Toyota 4X4 for $AU60 a day, 10.00 am to 5.00 pm. We had five of us plus the driver plus any luggage when we toured.
Then there is the wedding dresses and all the bridal party dresses and extras involved to be carried as excess luggage on the aircraft.
And all this expense for how many hours of wedding? And how many of these marriages will still be intact in ten years?
I remember thinkikng, '"surely this is not necessary. If all the money that was spent by the guests in travelling to Bali had been collected and given to the bride and groom as a wedding present? Wow, a sizeable chunk reduced from their mortgage." 
OK OK I know I am a cynic, but it is getting out of hand, all this keeping up with the Jones's.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i grew up riding on edge of wagons, on top of stacked bales of hay, back of pick ups .. we farmed & never had a mishap. thats the way it is w/farm life


That is because your parents told you, and made you, sit down and keep still. You sat there and did not jump and climb all over the place whilst the wagon was moving. And you did not yell and scream your head off.
We have the 'no riding in the back of the open ute' here, but in today's world it is perhaps necessary, as vehicles travel so much faster now. If there is an accident people will be thrown out of the ute, with tragic consequences. Also, parents seemed to have more 'common sense'. They did not give their five year old children quad bikes to ride, they did not even give them a two wheeled bike to ride on the road when they were five. Five year old children had a hand me down trike, pedal powered.

I called into the local op shop today. It is run by a church. There was a sign on the wall that read "we do not accept non digital TVs, used computers or printers, baby cots, prams, high chairs, car seats or cocoons". When I queried this with the guy behind the counter his reply was "and your point it?". I said "but you are an op shop, you are here to help the poor. Have the poor become so choosy now". He replied "yes, just because they are poor does not mean that they cannot have the latest in everything". When I queried him about what one did with these items, ie baby items, when one no longer needed them, he replied that they should be taken to the tip, yes to landfill. Sorry, but I walked out of the shop and did not buy anything. I really do not think he understood what it is like to be truly poor and not have anything.

Honestly, what is wrong with a second hand cot, pram or high chair for the baby. As long as it is clean and not broken. The baby only uses it for such a short time. My children did not have second hand items, no theirs were more like 'fifth or higher hand' items.

How is it in Yankie land, do op shops also decline to take used baby items, etc, and tell you to take these items to the tip?


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

CAS50....I went to ravelry and looked up the yarn that was suggested to you..Binario by Lans Grossa.....I discovered it's an aran weight...cotton, rayon, nylon blend.... I have not seen this yarn and most of the comments on the project page were in German....one person commented that it was very springy....a trait in yarn that people seem to either love or hate....it is aran weight so perhaps you could substitute another aran weight yarn in your pattern....but that could be very tricky....you need a more experienced knitter to help you.....wish I knew more..good luck...
julie


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

CAS50 said:


> I also joined a local knit group and have already ran into some who knit only with "natural" or alpaca or whatever and would "never" use acrylic. I think there are yarn snobs just like there are quilt snobs.


Hey, I must be a yarn snob then because I only use natural materials, ie wool, silk, alpaca. I use them because they are cheaper. I can buy wool, 100% natural, pure new wool for only $12 a kilo. Even if there is a 50% wasteage between the fleece and the finished yarn, due to grease in the wool, unspinable parts of the fleece and and debris that may be in the fleece, that still makes it only $18 kg spun weight. Plus, I am often given a full merino fleece because shearing has started and there is so much wool.
Silk will come in about $100 kg, but there is no wasteage and silk fibre goes on forever.
You see I spin my own yarn, and you end up with lovely yarn and it really is so cheap. I do not think store bought pure new wool could compete with these prices though.
I do not like acrylic because it feel so dead and is not forgiving like homespun wool. I will crochet with acrylic but not knit.
Bilby Yarns has both full fleece, prewashed fleece, which is a little dearer, and wool tops. There latest is carded and combed wool tops, which I think are very expensive as they work out at $65 a kilo, but there is absolutely no wasteage and they are a dream to spin. The combing makes the difference.


----------



## Martha French (Aug 1, 2011)

cathie white said:


> As I said, on another post--"common sense" isn't really very common! Never mind the "prom"--what about elementary school graduation? quote]
> 
> I cannot get my head around this elementary school graduation. I take it that elementary school is the same as our primary school. They even have 'graduation from kindergarten to pre school' ?????
> 
> ...


----------



## HHILLH (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks Karla


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

My local thrift shop takes lots of baby items but no infant or child auto seats, and I think this is because there are standards for such seats that are written into law and they keep getting updated. 

Hard to imagine someone would hold a thrift shop liable if an infant seat failed to protect, but in Litigation Land, it could probably happen.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> Bravo! Well said. If more of us could adopt that attitude, the purveyors of yarn snobbery would quickly sing another tune.


Oh yeah, big time.


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

Gloria- I think there is such a thing as luck, though I don't think people are inherently lucky or not. For instance, I am lucky to have had the benefit of a superior public school education. I am lucky to have met my husband. that event could have occurred only at the exact moment/ location it did. IMO, Luck is when you haven't done anything conscious to instigate a beneficial or positive outcome or event.
You're so right about the relationship between parenting and character not being "lucky" outcomes, but I think the choices we make are as important as the work we do, and often more-so. Good choices usually mean less work as we're less involved in a process of trying to "fix" or compensate for the results of bad choices. I could go on about thois, but its just a different point of view. Though it could be said that we make our own "luck" We clearly don't always control it.



Gloria Hall said:


> Mary Margaret--Thanks for your wise and sensible writing--I so agree--I graduated from school in 1949 and made most of our clothes. I loved the plaid taffetta skirt mother made for my graduation ceremony as I was Salutatorian and that was a NEW fancy skirt--She also made gowns -wedding dress etc and etc. Maybe some of you relate to this?? Our high school girls would make socks and we put angora tops to wear w/ loafers for our bobby sox!! No snobs there and we had such fun.
> One of the KPers talked of being told how 'lucky' she was---That gets to me as I was told so often that I was lucky to have good sons thru their teens--My response was IIt's not luck it's hard work--luck didn't enter into it.But that's how some people look at life--Just my opinion!!Thanks for your post and letting me vent with you---Now I need to sew on quilts we are giving our youth making their confirmation this Spring--Say Quilts and everyone looks at me but it's for the youth and what it means to them---


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

The mantra should comprise of "not being a snob about anything." Far too many people I have noticed on this thread complain about what other people are willing to do with their money. I think far too many people judge and if everyone minded their own business the world would be a lot better off. So what if someone stands in line for a product, it is their money. 

Everyone has a right to live their life the way they want whether another person likes it or not.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

Revan said:


> The mantra should comprise of "not being a snob about anything." Far too many people I have noticed on this thread complain about what other people are willing to do with their money. I think far too many people judge and if everyone minded their own business the world would be a lot better off. So what if someone stands in line for a product, it is their money.
> 
> Everyone has a right to live their life the way they want whether another person likes it or not.


double ditto & a hearty Amen! i for one am going 2 go work on my knitting, if that's ok w/everyone. i just dont wanna take time reading any more. my fingers r itchy!! byeeee for now!!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

have to make the other sock 4 this pair, have a good knit


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Very well said MaryMargaret!


----------



## mamlady (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks MM you said it all


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, unfortunately. It seems there are always new safety issues with baby items. I often wonder how I managed to raise 5 children to adulthood without all the safety dodads. I had to watch what they put in their mouth and teach them the meaning of the word "No" They also had to learn the difference between Mommy's or Daddy's toys and their own. I could go on and on but I'm too tired to rant tonight. So glad my childrearing years are done> Edith M


Martha French said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > i grew up riding on edge of wagons, on top of stacked bales of hay, back of pick ups .. we farmed & never had a mishap. thats the way it is w/farm life
> ...


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Martha French said:


> Kissnntell said:
> 
> 
> > i grew up riding on edge of wagons, on top of stacked bales of hay, back of pick ups .. we farmed & never had a mishap. thats the way it is w/farm life
> ...


I'll weigh in. In Nova Scotia (Canada) current Child Safety Legislation prohibits some items such as cribs, etc. of a certain vintage, to be accepted. Also, many locations are no longer accepting gently used sofas, mattresses, etc. because in the capital city at least, there is a problem with bed bugs (shiver). No matter that your great grandmother's crib was fine for you, your mom and your grandmum ... lead paint, shelacs made of poisonous chemicals are not allowed. Hope this helps. Oh, and about the shop employee, pity the poor lad who doesn't know what we're speaking of.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

SO well said! Amen!!


----------



## redann (Oct 31, 2011)

No Julie, you misunderstand. I'm sorry if I didn't express myself clearly. I neither referred to * Eileen Fisher outlets*, nor made any comments about sales people employed there or their treatment of customers. 
I was making a comparison between going to an expensive/luxury yarn shop, and asking the salesperson for an ordinary yarn, to going to an exclusive high fashion boutique or department, and asking for an ordinary conservative line like Lily Pulitzer, Ashro, Eileen Fisher, and Studio1. Those are all "nice" clothes and my working wardrobe was heavily laced with EF, but its not exactly something you'd wear to a dressy event or casually out and about. Its not high fashion, any more than a skein of walmart acrylic yarn is luxury cashmere, no matter how nice it is. That isn't snobbery or judgment on my part, its just a statement of fact.

What I said was


> For many of us, buying there _(the luxury yarn shop)_, would be a splurge or extravagance; like buying clothing or accessories at *, Prada, KRenee , Take6, Bendels, or even Bloomingdales /Niemans and the like. If you went to any of those places and inquired about an ordinary or conservative brand * _ like Lily Pulitzer, Ashro, Eileen Fisher, Studio1, etc _ you're clearly in the wrong place, and sales people who work on commission are really hungry these days: If they have an unwarranted sense of superiority/ no manners, you'd probably get blown off at any one of those places"


Those places  would refer to Prada, KRenee , Take6, Bendels, or even Bloomingdales /Niemans and the like.

I specifically referred to, and properly identified Lily Pulitzer, Ashro, Eileen Fisher, and Studio1 as brands, and my point was that if one went into an exclusive boutique or high fashion retailer asking for something ordinary, they wouldn't be considered a serious customer, and as such, a time-waster. Salespeople at high fashion boutiques and retailers (Prada, KRenee , Take6, Bendels, or even Bloomingdales /Niemans and the like,) most often DO work on commission. 
Even in this economy, its likely that someone making such a query would be seen as a nuisance, no matter how they are treated. Competition for sales is such that a clueless browser could actually represent an impediment to making a sale or cultivating a potential customer. I know of one exclusive shop that hires young, attractive and aggressive salespersons, and they rotate them (almost like inventory), to attract more wealthy older customers. These retailers may fire staff making the lowest sales and replace them with new faces on a fairly regular basis. Competition can be fierce.



julietremain said:


> Redann..... I must weigh in on something you said.....you implied that a customer might be blown off by a commissioned salesperson at an Eileen Fisher shop.......first, the sales staff at Eileen Fisher does NOT work on commission....second, you would NEVER be blown off in a Eileen Fisher shop!!!!!!! You will get respect and genuine help at Eileen Fisher.....I have no connection with this company except as a customer.....a very, very,very happy customer.....have you seen their sales!!?
> julie


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


Thank you !!!! You made my day. I am one of those folks that have a problem putting my feelings into words, but you did an excellent job for me. Thank you. I'm with you 110% of the way.


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

Martha, I am a Canadian and the second hand stores like the Salvation Army are more then happy to take second hand items in , as long as they are clean and in good shape they would never think of saying what that young man said to you but then most of the workers at the Salvation Army are ppl who have known what it was like to be homeless but now have a job , I think that shop you were in was not truly a recycling place that I would want to shop in , how sad you had to put up with such nonsense!! If you came here you would see that the other recycling stores take such items as we have and sell for less then you can imagine and a lot of ppl frequent it to find some treasures for a lot less monies......


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

Mary-Margeret, You started many of us thinking. Good for you. I totally agree with all the writers who have come up with ideas of excesses. I try to live more simply but it is hard in today's world with all the media, etc. urging us to over-spend, over-everthing. Thank you.


----------



## Kissnntell (Jan 14, 2012)

i used 2 blame the media & others peer pressure for everything until it finally dawned on me ... I am master of myself ... no one else is!!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

Kissnntell said:


> i used 2 blame the media & others peer pressure for everything until it finally dawned on me ... I am master of myself ... no one else is!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Billie B (Apr 5, 2011)

redann said:


> No Julie, you misunderstand. I'm sorry if I didn't express myself clearly. I neither referred to * Eileen Fisher outlets*, nor made any comments about sales people employed there or their treatment of customers.
> I was making a comparison between going to an expensive/luxury yarn shop, and asking the salesperson for an ordinary yarn, to going to an exclusive high fashion boutique or department, and asking for an ordinary conservative line like Lily Pulitzer, Ashro, Eileen Fisher, and Studio1. Those are all "nice" clothes and my working wardrobe was heavily laced with EF, but its not exactly something you'd wear to a dressy event or casually out and about. Its not high fashion, any more than a skein of walmart acrylic yarn is luxury cashmere, no matter how nice it is. That isn't snobbery or judgment on my part, its just a statement of fact.
> 
> What I said was
> ...


Redann - it strikes me as amusing that you refer to Eileen Fisher and like brands as nice but ordinary. I wonder how many of us have never aspired to Eileen Fisher and have to make do with "just" Jones or Ralph Lauren - or perhaps altogether nonbrand names. 
Billie


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.....much of it is what many of us are fighting everyday, we just need a little old fashioned common sense. My mother in the 1920 s had 3 changes of clothing-one to wear, one in the wash and one for tomorrow. When I remember that and look at my closet(clothes, quilting stash,etc,) I can't believe it. Nothing in my Mothers home was a. "throw away" such as we have in our society.......they didn t have to "go green" caused they only had things they used on a daily basis - no land fills for them...and I learned from her years ago, " if you can t say something nice about someone, don t say anything at all....again, thanks for sharing


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

julietremain said:


> Oleganny......the yarn shop mentioned in Indy is Mass Ave Knit Shop...862 Virginia Ave.....Indianapolis....317.638.1833.....it's just south of the downtown area in Fountain Square area......notice that it is NOT on Mass ave.....a very popular shopping area near downtown Indy.....call and ask them for directions, which they can give better than I can.....you won't be dissappointed...
> julie


Ju8lie, thank you so much - I have to go down there often for tests

hugs
Shirley in Indiana


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you, you made mine! Well said!


MaryMargaret said:


> Thanks folks, you made my day!
> 
> Mary Margaret


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

I love my local wool shop in rhyl RKN.wools,i have been going there for over 20yrs,and they r still so accomadating it doesnt matter to them what budget you have got,or if you bye the more basic wool,or the luxury wool,they help you in every way always have time for you,and take an intrest in their customers,you feel when you walk into their store your the only customer,they will help you look for a bargain,or put it away so you dont have too buy it all in one go,and they always take an intrest in what you are knitting,and give advice if needed,I wish every shop i went into was just half that occomadating i would be happy!THANKYOU GIRLS!x


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

niknmiasmom said:


> I've been making my quilts (simple little tied ones - I'm not good yet at the quilting lol ) out of shirts and dressed I've been buying at the Goodwill and thrift store. And I have been wondering about buying sweaters and taking them apart and using the yarn.....haven't tried that yet.


I have taken apart one sweater and many scarfs bought at Goodwill for a small price. It makes you feel good that such a little money was spent for the reward of something new.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Used to shop there when I lived in Prestatyn. Still got patterns I bought there!


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you MaryMargaret. Your essay is very timely and worth reading. Have you considered submitting it to a magazine? The content is such that it would appeal to many readers in other realms as it has here. You have a talent to communicate well. I haven't read all 23 pages of comments so maybe this has already been suggested to you.


----------



## MaryMargaret (Mar 7, 2012)

Tiny Teacup:

Thank you so much, you've made my day all over again. You are the first to suggest it.

You've planted a seed. I'll be alert to appropriate opportunities to submit such thoughts for publication.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

tinyteacup said:


> Thank you MaryMargaret. Your essay is very timely and worth reading. Have you considered submitting it to a magazine? The content is such that it would appeal to many readers in other realms as it has here. You have a talent to communicate well. I haven't read all 23 pages of comments so maybe this has already been suggested to you.


PERFECT!


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

does someone know on what page Mary Margaret's contribution is shown? I would like to read it, or, perhaps, read it again. 

Thanks for help.


----------



## quiltress588 (Feb 18, 2012)

Page 1


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you, quiltress 588, for your quick reply. Yes, Mary Margaret's essay is the best. I remember the shock I felt the first time I ever heard of buying fabric to cut up for quilting! Wha-a-a-at?! My daughter-in-law says and has proven that she does not know how to thread a needle and thinks I am beyond strange for darning hole-y socks. Did you know that two plies of worsted yarn make darning easy and durable? The mend wears well, better than with cotton thread. I'm proud of this, my very own invention. Use it up, wear it out, etc. (Actually, the nearest socks to buy are 45 miles away so darning saves time and gasoline as well as money.)


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe she HAD to use very expensive yarn because she feels she must compensate because her skill level leaves something to be desired, or even worse, she's bought into the idea that more money spent means you are better than someone who can [or simply chooses to] spend less!

That sounds mean, I know; but people often get jealous over the most ridiculous things. A lady who lives a block away from me is jealous of ME! Me, of all people! Her home is mortgage free and beautifully maintained. She, her daughter, and her husband drive BMW's. She has no health issues beyond allergies. Her daughter has two lovely, healthy children. She is almost at retirement and has a good retirement package from her job. Her husband is retired with a nice pension. They can travel and live well. Her lawn is full of beautiful flowers. She's a way better cook than I am.

I have had a heart attack and have other serious health issues; but past retirement age and still working to get my mortgage paid off in I hope five more years. We have 1 car, a 1990 Jeep. We can't afford to travel since my DH had to retire with a bad back. Our children live far away and we see very little of them beyond photos and phone calls because no one can afford the travel costs. We have two peonies and a couple of other plants in our weed-infested yard since we can no longer keep it up as we once did.

She and I both sew, knit, and crochet. We make our own clothes, curtains, blankies, other stuff. And SHE IS STILL JEALOUS---------of what? She obviously chooses to see what someone else has or can do as making a lack for her. That's the only reason I can see. She's always saying that I have it so much better than she does. Why? I ask myself what's wrong with this picture and I have no answer.
I appreciate how blessed I am and thank God for my blessings.


jsprad said:


> Well said. I was in a knitting group a while back, and one of the ladies was using an inexpensive, but lovely acrylic yarn. She was an accomplished knitter, and her project was beautiful, and affordable for her particular budget. One lady in the group remarked that she only knitted with "good" yarn. Meaning "expensive" yarn. Who is to say whether a yarn is good or not. Beauty is in the eyes of the beholder, and perhaps in their pocketbook!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Bravo! Thank you for saying what I would like to say, so eloquently. My Mum was born in 1918 and was the 6th of 11 children living on a farm in Ireland. She frequently regaled us with stories of her childhood. She was the first girl and worked in the home with her mother. She used to make patchwork quilts by adding any piece of material that was around. This was a continual WIP!! They also used to scrub the flour sacks with bleach on the wooden kitchen table to soften the linen and then sew them together to make sheets. I'm so glad I'm alive now and have the luxury of choice, although sometimes I get overwhelmed by the sheer volume of choice. I do love the yarns that are around now but have to be disciplined not to get too carried away, much as I would like to!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I love knitting as a restful hobby;however the sweater that costs over $100 for the fiber can be purchased for $40-50. Sure it's not the quality of yarn or the beautiful colors etc. but a sweater is supposed to keep you warm. And the cheaper one will also. I do not understand these excessive costs of $10-20/ 50 gm skein. Marlark marge.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I agree with your essay. I love it. I have a wool stash which will take a while to use, but I am saving some wool for when I retire so I can use it all up. I hope. I am lucky my LYS puts the yarn on hold and you use as you knit so it is easier to buy cheaper good wool and also expensive wool as well.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

"nose up so far....drown in a drizzle"
Oh, I love it! 
I was in a LYS that didn't have even one customer in it with all the stuff "ON SALE" and the owner was so full of herself! I left without saying a word.
I don't allow snobby store-people to intimidate me at all. I sometimes tell them that is their opinion. Thanks for the put-down. Me and my money are outta here!


missblu said:


> Very well said. I have been in the lys near me and the owner has her nose up so far that she could drown in a drizzle. Needles to say, I don't go there because of the rudeness and the high prices. I need something "really", I mean REALLY bad.


----------



## carenkelly (Apr 2, 2012)

What a great attitude,It took me back to my childhood,when you apprieciated everything you got and looked after it to pass on too your children,And they in turn were tought the same values,and looked after it.and aprieciated what they got given.What went wrong?I still like too give presents that r handcrafted,recycled crafts,But today they cost alot,where b4 it was supposed to be a low budget gift,I love my knitting and yarns,But i do still knit with buget brand wools arcrylic ,as long as i like it ,I won't pay a fortune for wool,as like most of us i wouldn't beable too knit as i couldn't afford it,I think you speak for a majority of crafters.by the way my childhood wasn't tat long ago,as i am only in my early 50's.But things and attitudes have channged so fast.Thankyou for a lovely read.


----------

